# GlossyBox - September 2012



## BabyMafalda (Aug 28, 2012)

I love my August Glossybox! Are we going to love our September Glossybox??


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Aug 28, 2012)

I haven't even gotten mine August one yet ):


----------



## BabyMafalda (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't even gotten mine August one yet ):


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 30, 2012)

Anyone seen any hints for September yet? I haven't found any so far.


----------



## iPretty949 (Aug 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't even gotten mine August one yet ):


True that! Sucky GB! My box shipped 23rd, it is still in IN. Annoying!


----------



## JessP (Aug 30, 2012)

Just received my August GB - absolutely love it and am excited to see what's in store for September!


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 30, 2012)

Just got an email from Glossybox.

This is what will be in the November box, in case anyone wants to sign up in time to get it.

*Missha BB Cream*

*Phyto Phytonectar Oil (this has been previously sent out by Sample Society) *

*vbeaute Rub-Off Gentle Facial Exfoliator*

*Lierac Creme Mesolift Moisturizer*

*Rosebud Lip Balm*

* *


----------



## JessP (Aug 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got an email from Glossybox.
> 
> ...


 Sweet! So does that mean everyone will be getting the R29 box? I signed up for that deal anyway, but I'd be curious to know if GB changed their mind and is offering that box to everyone now?


----------



## princess2010 (Sep 1, 2012)

The August box was my favorite sub box ever out of every sub I've ever gotten. I hope September will be just as good.


----------



## xochitlsays (Sep 3, 2012)

Ooooh I'm completely happy with most of the products I receive from Glossybox and it's def my top ranking sub!

Needless to say, I'm pretty excited to see what products we will be receiving this month.

Now for those of you that have been getting GB since it launched in the U.S.A. and haven't a clue what to do with all the boxes we are receiving may be interested in this ridiculously cute and practical little storage box! It's adorable and incredibly easy!










I'm sure at this rate by Jan I'll have another one of these because GB has been treating me pretty nicely.

Big thanks to Laura for the step by step instructions



:

http://laurasallmadeupbeauty.blogspot.com/2012/08/re-use-your-old-glossyboxes.html


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 4, 2012)

Ohhh nice tutorial, thanks for the link


----------



## missionista (Sep 4, 2012)

That looks like an awesome way to recycle the boxes, thanks for posting!


----------



## akicowi (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for posting. I needed new storage for my vanity!


----------



## tameloy (Sep 4, 2012)

Can't wait for this month's box. Out of all the subs I have, my Glossybox items get used the MOST! Last month was amazing.

Today I am wearing the primer, the face serum, my Beauty Addicts mascara, my Burberry lippy, brow pencil, I used the Wella in the shower (which I am buying the full size of), the SheaTerra is on my night stand and it gets daily use. I could go on and on....Glossybox has been a win for me from the beginning.


----------



## princess2010 (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can't wait for this month's box. Out of all the subs I have, my Glossybox items get used the MOST! Last month was amazing.
> 
> Today I am wearing the primer, the face serum, my Beauty Addicts mascara, my Burberry lippy, brow pencil, I used the Wella in the shower (which I am buying the full size of), the SheaTerra is on my night stand and it gets daily use. I could go on and on....Glossybox has been a win for me from the beginning.


I use all those same products too. Love, love, love them! Every single one you listed plus some.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 4, 2012)

GB is my favorite sub in general. I am always pleased with my box, even when I don't think I am at first. I went sub crazy at first and have felt a little burned out on trying new stuff, but somehow I still love GB!

I signed up for the Refinery 29 thing but I haven't canceled my regular sub yet. I am nervous to cancel; I feel sentimental haha. Is that dumb?


----------



## JessP (Sep 4, 2012)

> GB is my favorite sub in general. I am always pleased with my box, even when I don't think I am at first. I went sub crazy at first and have felt a little burned out on trying new stuff, but somehow I still love GB! I signed up for the Refinery 29 thing but I haven't canceled my regular sub yet. I am nervous to cancel; I feel sentimental haha. Is that dumb?


 No because I was nervous/sentimental, too, when doing the same thing lol! The original/canceled sub and all of its info remains in your account, though, it just shows "canceled." For some reason this makes me feel better because I think you can just go back in and reopen the "original" when R29 ends, if that makes sense  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Auntboo (Sep 4, 2012)

> I signed up for the Refinery 29 thing but I haven't canceled my regular sub yet. I am nervous to cancel; I feel sentimental haha. Is that dumb?


 Oh, good, I am not the only one! Part of me has this irrational secret fear that Glossybox is going to get so amazing that once the R29 deal is over I will have trouble getting signed back up and part of me is greedy and thinks that 2 Glossyboxes are better than one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, good, I am not the only one! Part of me has this irrational secret fear that Glossybox is going to get so amazing that once the R29 deal is over I will have trouble getting signed back up and part of me is greedy and thinks that 2 Glossyboxes are better than one


 Ha! I kind of have this thought, too -- I accidentally signed up for two in June and I was not sorry I did so! I got two different boxes and was pleased with both. Not sure I want to commit to that for three months of boxes, though, considering I'm already treating my skin and hair like a lab experiment with all the different stuff I keep throwing at them! Haha



> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No because I was nervous/sentimental, too, when doing the same thing lol! The original/canceled sub and all of its info remains in your account, though, it just shows "canceled." For some reason this makes me feel better because I think you can just go back in and reopen the "original" when R29 ends, if that makes sense


 You think? I'd love to be able to go back to my original sub! This is where I feel silly, because it's not REALLY any different than just signing up again... but I like that I've been a member since May and I have a member number with fewer digits. So silly!

Good to know I'm not alone in my irrational rationalizing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FoxxyNiki (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey guys! I'm new the forum and new to Glossybox. Anyone know how to get Glossydots? When I try to click on "surveys" it keeps saying no surveys are available at this time?

BTW - LOVE you guys and this forum! I think I'm addicted - I check it everyday!

And, I LOVED my August Glossybox. It was my first, and I hope that they either keep getting better or are just as good!


----------



## Shannon28 (Sep 5, 2012)

Originally Posted by *yanelib27* 


 

Just got an email from Glossybox.

This is what will be in the November box, in case anyone wants to sign up in time to get it.

*Missha BB Cream*

*Phyto Phytonectar Oil*

*vbeaute Rub-Off Gentle Facial Exfoliator*

*Lierac Creme Mesolift Moisturizer*

*Rosebud Lip Balm*

*I haven't gotten this email yet, this is for the Nov box? Hmmm, off to check my spam folder. I loved the Phyto oil, it made my hair shinier than any product I've tried. *


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 5, 2012)

i think that im gonna get a regular nov. box and the ref. 29 box... =) she said that it was possible.


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 5, 2012)

Sooo... there will be 2 boxes for November????


----------



## cdelpercio (Sep 5, 2012)

ahhh i just subbed. i have no self control.


----------



## Dalisay (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cdelpercio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ahhh i just subbed. i have no self control.







 after that international swap I did, I probably should have stayed away from the ref.29 deal...but I didn't...


----------



## surelyslim (Sep 5, 2012)

> i think that im gonna get a regular nov. box and the ref. 29 box... =) she said that it was possible.


If that's the case, how does the 2 boxes work? I still gotta figure it out before applying the R29 coupon.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If that's the case, how does the 2 boxes work? I still gotta figure it out before applying the R29 coupon.


 she said that i just need to order a regular box when it comes to November.. so i applied the R29, canceled my regular one.. and then when it comes to november I'll open up my regular subscription again.


----------



## murflegirl (Sep 5, 2012)

After August, color me excited for September. Hope they keep up the good work.


----------



## hrseangel (Sep 7, 2012)

I must have missed something because after the first 2 GB months I canceled....

*WHAT IS AN R29?*

I signed up AGAIN a few days ago as a new subscriber (thru a friends link).

Thanks for bringing me up to speed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bells (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hrseangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I must have missed something because after the first 2 GB months I canceled....
> 
> ...


 Refinery29 is a fashion, beauty, etc. site that also has a shop attached. At some point they were selling Glossybox subscriptions and if you bought one from their store, you got a free Refinery 29 box with those products. It looks like it's no longer available though.

On a related note, if anyone else uses Swagbucks, Peanut Labs has an offer for Glossybox right now. If you sign up for a 3 month sub, you get a free NYFW box and 340SB. I've really been wanting to try out GB but I don't have $60 to drop right now.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 7, 2012)

N/m, figured it out


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 10, 2012)

Have we seen or found any hints for September?


----------



## surelyslim (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have we seen or found any hints for September?


 I don't think Glossybox normally posts hints. The illamasqua from last month was one of the first hints they ever posted prior to shipping a box. I don't actually remember if there are other ones.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xochitlsays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooooh I'm completely happy with most of the products I receive from Glossybox and it's def my top ranking sub!
> 
> ...


 Wow that is so cool!  Was it difficult to make..? And about how long did it take you?


----------



## Dalisay (Sep 10, 2012)

got billed this morning. now waiting for shipment.


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 10, 2012)

Billed this morning.  Boxes should ship next week!

I honestly have loved all my Glossy boxes! I am still using all the products till this day and their all great products! Cannot wait to see whats in September I hope we have some awesome makeup in here!.


----------



## JessP (Sep 10, 2012)

> Billed this morning.Â  Boxes should ship next week! I honestly have loved all my Glossy boxes! I am still using all the products till this day and their all great products! Cannot wait to see whats in September I hope we have some awesome makeup in here!.


 Same here! Love my boxes thus far and can't wait to see what we get this month. I hope they give us a tiny spoiler, even if it just alludes to the theme like they did last month.


----------



## xochitlsays (Sep 10, 2012)

it was very easy to make and took me less than an hour!

:]


----------



## xochitlsays (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow that is so cool!  Was it difficult to make..? And about how long did it take you?


 it was very easy to make and took me less than an hour!

:]


----------



## Bernadette (Sep 10, 2012)

I just joined GB after reading the reviews from everyone! Now I am just as excited to see what is in it too! I have been getting depressed a little by Birchbox, so I thought I would give GB a try!


----------



## xoxoJannet (Sep 10, 2012)

I cancelled my monthly subscription to subscribe for a 3-month plan on September 8, 2012 and was charged for my September box on my 3-month plan on the same day. 



> Originally Posted by *xochitlsays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> it was very easy to make and took me less than an hour!
> ...


 I am definitely trying this. It's so cute


----------



## JessP (Sep 10, 2012)

> I just joined GB after reading the reviews from everyone! Now I am just as excited to see what is in it too! I have been getting depressed a little by Birchbox, so I thought I would give GB a try!:clap


 How exciting! Hope you love it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hippiemama76 (Sep 11, 2012)

Glossy is by far my favorite subscription!  I have loved everything so far, and feel like it's a great value for what we receive.  I can't wait to get the September box!!!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Sep 11, 2012)

I second this. I sometimes don't really have a use for some of the products but the sizes (TAKE NOTE BB) and the actual items themselves are very nice!! Definitely one of my top 3!



> Originally Posted by *hippiemama76* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Glossy is by far my favorite subscription!  I have loved everything so far, and feel like it's a great value for what we receive.  I can't wait to get the September box!!!


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I second this. I sometimes don't really have a use for some of the products but the sizes (TAKE NOTE BB) and the actual items themselves are very nice!! Definitely one of my top 3!


Man, I am so in love with Glossybox I am happy when they charge my card even its an extra $1.86 from the $21. I still use the products months later!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Sep 11, 2012)

I got the shipping email yesterday and cancelled this morning. I am starting to hit the breaks on the sample subscriptions (looking in my sample drawers is a reality check) and Glossybox is the most expensive and the easiest to resubscribe.

anddd I got a not so cheap purse this month, so I am over my limit anyway 






I have these weird mixed feelings with Glossybox, on one hand I like the types of products they send, as well as the sizes, but the fact that they have usually been pretty awful colors (like clearanced shades) really rubs me the wrong way. I am more likely to enjoy a small sample of a product from a familiar brand then some obscure "show off" mascara etc. We shall see what Sept brings.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the shipping email yesterday and cancelled this morning. I am starting to hit the breaks on the sample subscriptions (looking in my sample drawers is a reality check) and Glossybox is the most expensive and the easiest to resubscribe.
> 
> ...


That Show Off mascara was so bad... I am a mascara lover who can't say no to any mascara, even if it doesn't meet my usual standards. The Show Off mascara certainly wore well, but I don't know what was wrong with the brush... I had such major goopy lashes from it, even if I wiped the brush along the side (which I know is something of a no-no). I tried many times but always got the same goopy sloppy chunky result. At first I thought it was just because it was a new tube (I often have this problem with any given new tube of mascara the first 3-4 uses), but I can't even use it as a second coat atop a different mascara. I don't think I've ever experienced a mascara experience this negative, to be honest!


----------



## hrseangel (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That Show Off mascara was so bad... I am a mascara lover who can't say no to any mascara, even if it doesn't meet my usual standards. The Show Off mascara certainly wore well, but I don't know what was wrong with the brush... I had such major goopy lashes from it, even if I wiped the brush along the side (which I know is something of a no-no). I tried many times but always got the same goopy sloppy chunky result. At first I thought it was just because it was a new tube (I often have this problem with any given new tube of mascara the first 3-4 uses), but I can't even use it as a second coat atop a different mascara. I don't think I've ever experienced a mascara experience this negative, to be honest!


 I had the SAME problem and it kept getting worse. I actually really liked the mascara too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

May try a different brush, but I have so many others that I will probably just give it to my daughter.


----------



## JessP (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That Show Off mascara was so bad... I am a mascara lover who can't say no to any mascara, even if it doesn't meet my usual standards. The Show Off mascara certainly wore well, but I don't know what was wrong with the brush... I had such major goopy lashes from it, even if I wiped the brush along the side (which I know is something of a no-no). I tried many times but always got the same goopy sloppy chunky result. At first I thought it was just because it was a new tube (I often have this problem with any given new tube of mascara the first 3-4 uses), but I can't even use it as a second coat atop a different mascara. I don't think I've ever experienced a mascara experience this negative, to be honest!


 I had the same problem at first so I ended up, like you, wiping off excess product on the inside part of the tube before applying (and I swipe the brush off probably 5 or 6 times). This method really works well for me and now I absolutely love the mascara! I only use one coat, and I use the convex side of the brush to coat my lashes instead of the concave side because I still found that to be a bit clumpy. Works fabulously!


----------



## PAsh (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had the same problem at first so I ended up, like you, wiping off excess product on the inside part of the tube before applying (and I swipe the brush off probably 5 or 6 times). This method really works well for me and now I absolutely love the mascara! I only use one coat, and I use the convex side of the brush to coat my lashes instead of the concave side because I still found that to be a bit clumpy. Works fabulously!


yeah..i think the mascara really gave me uber plumped lashes...but being that I am not a dramatic mascara person, i used it like twice. I normally just coat my lashes with clear lash conditioner, or if I use mascara, it's almost always colored mascara. I love the bit of color instead of the blk or brown, but a good one is hard to find (most tend to irritate my eyes...dunno why).


----------



## PAsh (Sep 12, 2012)

I am feeling a bit meh about GlossyBox so far...the July box was quite a disaster for me, I gave away the pedi cream (tp my stepdad, who loved it, and now we can't buy it in the states), since I do not use, and the Senna lip gloss was horrible, it went straight to the trash bin. I have yet to use the shampoo &amp; conditioner, and the only thing I liked was the Caswell Massey lotion.

June was my first month with them, and it was the same thing...I used the SheaTerra, which was delicious. The Wella conditioner was ok, nothing to rave about, and the perfume was sorta disgusting for a perfume for me. The mascara was good, as stated, but I am not a blk mascara kinda girl.

The shave cream is untouched, since I do not need to shave, and the Kinerase is being used right now...still about 1/2 way through...I have wayyy too much samples &amp; vials of cream to try.

My August box was by far the best for me, in terms of things I actually use. I love the Illamasqua polish (taint), since it has a nice chocolatey brown..my Ellis Faas was a sheer brown also, which isn't my fave, but I'll live...the only thing I dont like is the primer, kinda weird and sticky.

I currently use the Ole Serum anyway, so this was a nice addition. The hair oil is just that, oil, nothing different than any other ones...IMO.


----------



## PAsh (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am feeling a bit meh about GlossyBox so far...the July box was quite a disaster for me, I gave away the pedi cream (tp my stepdad, who loved it, and now we can't buy it in the states), since I do not use, and the Senna lip gloss was horrible, it went straight to the trash bin. I have yet to use the shampoo &amp; conditioner, and the only thing I liked was the Caswell Massey lotion.
> 
> ...


Even with all that said, I still went ahead and bought the R29 3 month deal anyways...LOL. Hello my name is P. and i am a sub addict!


----------



## Auntboo (Sep 12, 2012)

> Even with all that said, I still went ahead and bought the R29 3 month deal anyways...LOL. Hello my name is P. and i am a sub addict!


 Ha! You _are_ an addict. I did the same, but I am really loving my Glossyboxes. They started out a little uneven IMO but this past box blew me away with the Ellis Faas. I actually went out and bought 2 more of the Glazed Lips and have another coming to me through the swap board. I really like the Ole and the hair oil is, like you said, nothing special, but definitely something I am using. The primer and nail polish went up for trade but even so, all of the products were great sizes and I think it is unrealistic to expect _every_ item in the box to be a winner - as long as I have a couple winners in those nice deluxe sizes, I feel like I am getting my money's worth.


----------



## PAsh (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ha! You _are_ an addict. I did the same, but I am really loving my Glossyboxes. They started out a little uneven IMO but this past box blew me away with the Ellis Faas. I actually went out and bought 2 more of the Glazed Lips and have another coming to me through the swap board. I really like the Ole and the hair oil is, like you said, nothing special, but definitely something I am using. The primer and nail polish went up for trade but even so, all of the products were great sizes and I think it is unrealistic to expect _every_ item in the box to be a winner - as long as I have a couple winners in those nice deluxe sizes, I feel like I am getting my money's worth.


 
OMG...2 Eliss Fass bought??? did you take advantage of the discount offered through Glossybox? I  agreed about the good size samples, and yes, i know these are sample subs, not full size purchases..so it is a hit &amp; miss combined, but I do appreciate Sample Society &amp; Birchbox for at least providing samples from brands that have somewhat established themselves (aka...that most of us have heard of). Sometimes when something is totally new to me (doesnt mean they're totally new, just to me)...I get a bit hesitant, and sometimes the hesitancy turned out to be reality....ummm....Senna Gloss anyone?


----------



## Auntboo (Sep 12, 2012)

No, I didn't even think to do that! But I bought them from Beauty.com to get the big autumn GWP thing they had (the sample-filled Vamp cosmetic bag by Costello Tagliapietra) so I don't feel quite so bad about paying full price. I see your point about established brands (and I am _still_ trying to offload my Senna and OFRA samples on the swap board, LOL) but Ellis Faas and Caswell-Massey are two brands I had never heard of that I just love now, whereas the Stila and Alterna and Boscia stuff from BB is all over Sephora and Ulta. Not that I don't appreciate having those samples to try, but it is nice to discover these surprise brands that really wow me.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had the same problem at first so I ended up, like you, wiping off excess product on the inside part of the tube before applying (and I swipe the brush off probably 5 or 6 times). This method really works well for me and now I absolutely love the mascara! I only use one coat, and I use the convex side of the brush to coat my lashes instead of the concave side because I still found that to be a bit clumpy. Works fabulously!


Ooh, I might pull it back out of the wastebasket and give it another try... It wears really well, just the application is cruddy.


----------



## brio444 (Sep 13, 2012)

I want some hints!


----------



## moonbunny7 (Sep 13, 2012)

I gave in to temptation and decided to subscribe


----------



## JessP (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *moonbunny7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I gave in to temptation and decided to subscribe


 I don't mean to sound like an enabler here lol, but good for you! Hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ooh, I might pull it back out of the wastebasket and give it another try... It wears really well, just the application is cruddy.


 Yay! Hope it works out for you! Basically, as long as you get off as much excess as you can and use the other side of the brush so your lashes are coming into less contact with any excess that remains (if that makes sense), the mascara works great. Nice long lashes! The packaging could use a little work, though.


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 13, 2012)

I am really excited to see what is in store for this month! I am going away on the 5th of October and know I can take GB stuff with me for the whole week.


----------



## princess2010 (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am really excited to see what is in store for this month! I am going away on the 5th of October and know I can take GB stuff with me for the whole week.


Me too! I've used every single product I've ever gotten from them and haven't hated anything yet. I didn't get the Senna gloss though which a lot of people seem to hate. I got the eyeshadow which I wear a lot.

I especially loved August so it's going to be real hard to live up to that!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Sep 13, 2012)

Are we still clueless as to contents?


----------



## JessP (Sep 13, 2012)

I haven't heard anything yet - they've been pretty quiet on their Facebook page in regards to box content! We haven't even gotten a theme hint yet like last month.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Sep 14, 2012)

Did anyone get a second check out confirmation?? I got one this morning (and one on the 10th) but it doesn't look like I have been charged again.


----------



## surelyslim (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did anyone get a second check out confirmation?? I got one this morning (and one on the 10th) but it doesn't look like I have been charged again.


 You're not alone, and no, it doesn't appear to be charged again.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Sep 14, 2012)

I got two notifications and was charged once.  Maybe this error will be in customers favor and all who got two notifications will get a second box for free?  Hey... a girl can dream!


----------



## bells (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got two notifications and was charged once.  Maybe this error will be in customers favor and all who got two notifications will get a second box for free?  Hey... a girl can dream!


 This actually happened to me last month with Birchbox. Sadly, it was...Birchbox.

Finally decided to subscribe, just in time to miss out on the free boxes and promo codes and such. At any rate, I'm glad I'll have something to compare Birchbox to.


----------



## Coocabarra (Sep 14, 2012)

Yeah, I got another order confirmation today, but only one charge


----------



## amidea (Sep 14, 2012)

i finally jumped on the glossybox train as well and can't wait for my first box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> when do they normally get shipped out, and how long do they usually take? (anyone from ny especially?)


----------



## JessP (Sep 14, 2012)

[/right]



> i finally jumped on the glossybox train as well and can't wait for my first box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> when do they normally get shipped out, and how long do they usually take? (anyone from ny especially?)Â


 Last we heard, they're trying to streamline into billing the second week of the month and shipping boxes out during the third week. No specific dates, though. They should send out tracking emails next week!


----------



## xoxoJannet (Sep 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> [/right]
> 
> Last we heard, they're trying to streamline into billing the second week of the month and shipping boxes out during the third week. No specific dates, though. They should send out tracking emails next week!


 They say that they start shipping during the third week but by god I swear, it barely makes it here by the end of the month. Maybe Newgistics just makes the wait so much longer and harder when your package just doesn't move for days.


----------



## JessP (Sep 15, 2012)

> They say that they start shipping during the third week but by god I swear, it barely makes it here by the end of the month. Maybe Newgistics just makes the wait so much longer and harder when your package just doesn't move for days.Â :sadno:


 I know! Newgistics is so slooow. I'm usually the most excited for my Glossybox which makes waiting it to get here that much harder lol!


----------



## murflegirl (Sep 17, 2012)

I got an order confirmation but it says 0.00 and I haven't seen a charge on my account. Not sure what's going on, I'll call them tomorrow.


----------



## murflegirl (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got an order confirmation but it says 0.00 and I haven't seen a charge on my account. Not sure what's going on, I'll call them tomorrow.


 Also, it doesn't list my card number or expiration date on the order confirmation? Does anyone else have this?


----------



## princess2010 (Sep 17, 2012)

I noticed a while back they never have my card number or anything like that. it's usually blank. If the money came out of your bank I wouldn't worry about it. Mine is blank but I checked and it was withdrawn a few days ago.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got an order confirmation but it says 0.00 and I haven't seen a charge on my account. Not sure what's going on, I'll call them tomorrow.


 I didn't receive a confirmation via e-mail this time --which I usually do but I assumed that this is because I just started my 3-month plan and the order was confirmed when I purchased my 3-month plan. It does say on their website -$0.00 for the month of September though 



> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know! Newgistics is so slooow. I'm usually the most excited for my Glossybox which makes waiting it to get here that much harder lol!


 Yeah it's like they mail via snail or something! haha


----------



## amidea (Sep 17, 2012)

just thought i'd share this:

http://mesluxes.blogspot.com/2012/09/september-glossybox-2012-contents.html

Edit: i'm new to glossybox... are the uk/us boxes different or do they overlap (or are they exactly the same)?


----------



## surelyslim (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just thought i'd share this:
> 
> ...


 Different, think of Glossybox as a franchise.

I wish they were the same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mstlcmn (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just thought i'd share this:
> 
> ...


 US GlossyBox is different...but what a cute box they got!


----------



## tameloy (Sep 17, 2012)

Getting antsy...I wish we had some clues! Hopefully we get our shipping notices soon.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just thought i'd share this:
> 
> ...


 As you may have heard, the content of the box is different. But wow...that's such a cute design on the box!!


----------



## FoxxyNiki (Sep 18, 2012)

I WANT SPOILERS!!!!!!!!!! Don't they usually either ship or at least post some information during the third week of the month?? I LOVED last month's box and am super excited to see what is in this month's.


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 18, 2012)

ME TOO!!! Where art thou our boxes?!


----------



## italiablu (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm so sad. Glossybox won't ship to overseas military addresses - even though it is the same as shipping to NY cost wise.


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *italiablu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so sad. Glossybox won't ship to overseas military addresses - even though it is the same as shipping to NY cost wise.


 Depending on where you are stationed, you could always get their version of glossybox and make all of us jealous!


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Depending on where you are stationed, you could always get their version of glossybox and make all of us jealous!


Right! Look up there over seas one.


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 18, 2012)

Last month was my first Glossybox and I remember the hint for the Illamasqua - is that normal? Or do they just ship them and it's a big suprise? T


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 18, 2012)

Last month was my first Glossybox and I remember the hint for the Illamasqua - is that normal? Or do they just ship them and it's a big surprise? This is the only subscription coming my way that I have absolutely no idea what's inside! Kind of exciting, I LOVED last month's box. It was probably the best subscription box I've ever received.


----------



## JessP (Sep 18, 2012)

It seems they do both - I guess this way they always keep us guessing lol. It does add to the element of surprise but one spoiler would be nice! They usually hint toward a box's theme but I haven't seen that this month, either.


----------



## JNiccolai (Sep 18, 2012)

getting ready to join glossybox and ditch birchbox which hasn't been a great one for me,.....are their any codes or anything right now?  thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## murflegirl (Sep 18, 2012)

Can't wait to see what's in this month's box!


----------



## tameloy (Sep 18, 2012)

When did they ship last month? I can't remember.


----------



## murflegirl (Sep 18, 2012)

Uh oh...just looked at my account and under "orders" it only has August's. Looks like I'll be placing a call to them tomorrow! I got an order confirmation and everything!


----------



## FoxxyNiki (Sep 19, 2012)

Just received this email from Glossybox - I live in NJ so I don't think it will affect those who live in other states:

*Important Information* 

*Dear Nicole, *

We hope you're enjoying this month's GLOSSYBOX as much as we enjoyed curating the box for you.

GLOSSYBOX has recently set up operations in the State of New Jersey, home of the Garden State Parkway, delicious tomatoes, and the inimitable Snooki. As a consequence, we are now legally required to charge a sales tax to New Jersey customers. From now on your GLOSSYBOX subscription will incur an additional 7% of sales taxes.

If you have any further question please do not hesitate to get in contact with us:

Mail: [email protected]
Twitter: glossyboxushelp
Phone: 855-738-1140
Phone: 855-738-4842

Thank you
Your GLOSSYBOXTeam


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FoxxyNiki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just received this email from Glossybox - I live in NJ so I don't think it will affect those who live in other states:
> 
> ...


 Ew, lame. Thank god I live in New Hampshire. Live free or die!


----------



## PAsh (Sep 19, 2012)

I checked my order status today, and found a tracking number...Newgistics site shows that it was picked up since 9/13. USPS said "Picked up by shipping partner" on 9/13 as well...6 days and counting sitting around in a truck in Kearny, NJ....great...


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I checked my order status today, and found a tracking number...Newgistics site shows that it was picked up since 9/13. USPS said "Picked up by shipping partner" on 9/13 as well...6 days and counting sitting around in a truck in Kearny, NJ....great...


 Mine says the same thing! I hope it gets here soon.


----------



## FoxxyNiki (Sep 19, 2012)

I know!! And I'm so sick of NJ always being compared to Snookie....really!?!?!?


----------



## surelyslim (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FoxxyNiki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I know!! And I'm so sick of NJ always being compared to Snookie....really!?!?!?


 For real! I'm not from NJ, but I immediately found myself cheering when MTV finally declared this to be the last season. She's not even native, and for that you NJersians get a negative rep.


----------



## brio444 (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I checked my order status today, and found a tracking number...Newgistics site shows that it was picked up since 9/13. USPS said "Picked up by shipping partner" on 9/13 as well...6 days and counting sitting around in a truck in Kearny, NJ....great...


 Where did you find your order status?  I switched over to the R29 deal.  Under that "order" it says payment successful, but I can't seem any other order status.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Sep 19, 2012)

NJ is Springsteen Country. Wtheck Glossybox? One more of those and I'm cancelling.... hahaha, no, not really but come on... that said, not tracking for me yet!


----------



## surelyslim (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where did you find your order status?  I switched over to the R29 deal.  Under that "order" it says payment successful, but I can't seem any other order status.


 I have 2 boxes coming in, and one of them has tracking. Strange, but I think that's the R29. The regular one hasn't shown a tracking yet.


----------



## nguyend1anne (Sep 19, 2012)

Does anyone know when GB normally starts shipping out their boxes? I heard it's normally the 3rd week of the month. This is my first month. I'm getting so anxious!

I already have birchbox and ipsy but I'm really contemplating canceling my bb because they have been very weak.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 20, 2012)

Just checked mine shipped 9/13 from South Kearny and just left Elizabeth NJ today.  Since I am on the West coast I have at least another week. If memory serves it goes to Fisher, IN next then Sparks NV and then comes to Southern CA.  I got my BB yesterday and My Glam today and Glossybox is usually better than both (product wise not shipping time wise lol) so I can be patient!


----------



## xoxoJannet (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FoxxyNiki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just received this email from Glossybox - I live in NJ so I don't think it will affect those who live in other states:
> 
> ...


 So that would be a total of $22.47. Still better than mine I guess. It makes me wonder because I have to pay $23.05 each month and California sales tax is 7.25% whereas my local tax is 8.5%. It's like they chose the place with the highest tax rate of 9.75% to "set up operations". 




 Not that big of a difference but then again, I'm positive I'm one of the only ones that had to start paying taxes since the first month in May even though my other friends in California did not. I guess it just feels less worth it when the number goes up by 2 hahah.



> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just checked mine shipped 9/13 from South Kearny and just left Elizabeth NJ today.  Since I am on the West coast I have at least another week. If memory serves it goes to Fisher, IN next then Sparks NV and then comes to Southern CA.  I got my BB yesterday and My Glam today and Glossybox is usually better than both (product wise not shipping time wise lol) so I can be patient!


 Yours started shipping already?!


----------



## JessP (Sep 20, 2012)

Just checked my GB account and found a tracking number as well, yay! My active account is currently for the R29 deal - it looks like the box arrived in Kearney, NJ today with an expected delivery timeframe of 9.28-10.1 to SoCal.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just checked my GB account and found a tracking number as well, yay! My active account is currently for the R29 deal - it looks like the box arrived in Kearney, NJ today with an expected delivery timeframe of 9.28-10.1 to SoCal.


 Oooh point me the way to the tracking number please!


----------



## Virginia Reyna (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just checked mine shipped 9/13 from South Kearny and just left Elizabeth NJ today.  Since I am on the West coast I have at least another week. If memory serves it goes to Fisher, IN next then Sparks NV and then comes to Southern CA.  I got my BB yesterday and My Glam today and Glossybox is usually better than both (product wise not shipping time wise lol) so I can be patient!


Mine shipped on the 15th but it still says its in South Kearny :/ I am in so cal too so I expect to see mine around the first week of October!


----------



## JessP (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooh point me the way to the tracking number please!


 Log into your GB account, click on "My Orders" then "View Order" next to your most recent order # (top of list). Then copy and paste the tracking number into newgistics.com!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xoxoJannet (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Log into your GB account, click on "My Orders" then "View Order" next to your most recent order # (top of list). Then copy and paste the tracking number into newgistics.com!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ahahah I accidentally plugged in the order number. But nope, still no tracking information for me...the tracking number isn't listed. Must resist worrying!


----------



## Shannon28 (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahahah I accidentally plugged in the order number. But nope, still no tracking information for me...the tracking number isn't listed. Must resist worrying!


Mine doesn't show any shipping info either. It's my first box and I used the R29 deal.


----------



## reepy (Sep 20, 2012)

My R29 box shows "in transit" as of yesterday but nothing on my regular subscription.  I'm still trying to figure out why I didn't want to cancel the regular one when I signed up for R29...!


----------



## PAsh (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where did you find your order status?  I switched over to the R29 deal.  Under that "order" it says payment successful, but I can't seem any other order status.


 

You have to be logged into your GB account, and on the left sidebar, you will see a tab called My Order (or something like that), click on it, and you will see the Sept. GB with a process date of 9/10/12, and if it has a tracking #, it will say "Complete". If it still says "Payment Success" it usually means there's no tracking yet...the links should be active, so you can click on the specific order no. link and see the details. But again, nothing is ever a guarantee...I didn't even get a shipping confirmation email for this month, and I am expecting the box today or tomorrow (in NYC).

Will post pics!


----------



## PAsh (Sep 20, 2012)

And this is my R29 subscription, I canceled my regular one...let's see if they're going to be different.


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 20, 2012)

Just received my shipment e-mail!!! And I did the only dance in my chair! lol


----------



## mermuse (Sep 20, 2012)

I just got my shipped confirmation as well. It has also shifted from one city in NJ to another which I hope is a good sign that it will be on the move and not hanging out in Jersey for a week or two.


----------



## FoxxyNiki (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For real! I'm not from NJ, but I immediately found myself cheering when MTV finally declared this to be the last season. She's not even native, and for that you NJersians get a negative rep.


 THANK YOU!!! It's so true! And, you totally just made my day!!!


----------



## dotybird (Sep 20, 2012)

I got my shipping confirmation. Newgistics has it "in transit" in Elizabeth, New Jersey with an estimated arrival date of 9/25-9/26. Five days to cross the river to Brooklyn!


----------



## amidea (Sep 20, 2012)

got my shipping notification as well this morning and apparently it's already at the post office (i'm in ny)!  delivery date is the 25th or 26th but i'm hoping it doesn't take 5 days to get to me from the post office...


----------



## surelyslim (Sep 20, 2012)

> And this is my R29 subscription, I canceled my regular one...let's see if they're going to be different.


 I think it was mentioned somewhere the boxes are the same Sept and Oct. Only Nov seem to be different


----------



## FoxxyNiki (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dotybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my shipping confirmation. Newgistics has it "in transit" in Elizabeth, New Jersey with an estimated arrival date of 9/25-9/26. Five days to cross the river to Brooklyn!


 Same for me - says it is in Elizabeth NJ, but not estimated to arrive to me until 9/25-9/26, and I live in NJ! No river to even cross! UGH!


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 20, 2012)

Just received an email from Glossybox about the brand AmorePacific, I wonder if this will be included in this month's box.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just received an email from Glossybox about the brand AmorePacific, I wonder if this will be included in this month's box.


 There was an AmorePacific face gel in their 1st box in May.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Sep 20, 2012)

I want to know what is in my box now!!


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 20, 2012)

Ladies just got mine!! A huge surprise since I just received my tracking number!

One moment for the pics!


----------



## Jeka19 (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes pics please!


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ladies just got mine!! A huge surprise since I just received my tracking number!
> 
> One moment for the pics!


 When you enter your tracking number into the USPS website, does it say it was delivered or still in NJ?


----------



## princess2010 (Sep 20, 2012)

Where are the pics!!!!


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 20, 2012)

These pics came out incredibly horrible.  I understand now and cannot wait for the Iphone 5! lol

But until then enjoy!




















Here you go ladies! September Glossybox!!!


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> When you enter your tracking number into the USPS website, does it say it was delivered or still in NJ?


Still showing New Jersey.


----------



## ngardner8503 (Sep 20, 2012)

WOW!!!!  Looks like a great box!!



> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> These pics came out incredibly horrible.  I understand now and cannot wait for the Iphone 5! lol
> 
> ...


----------



## princess2010 (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> These pics came out incredibly horrible.  I understand now and cannot wait for the Iphone 5! lol
> 
> ...


Is that the R29 box or regular box? It's awesome who ever it is!!!!


----------



## PAsh (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> These pics came out incredibly horrible.  I understand now and cannot wait for the Iphone 5! lol
> 
> ...


every thing looks great! but isn't the

missha bb
going to be part of theR29 Nov. box? or am I mistaken?


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Still showing New Jersey.


 Haha ok then I'm going to wait until I get home to see if my box is there before I check your spoiler. THIS IS SO HARD! haha


----------



## PAsh (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Still showing New Jersey.


LOL..yes I love slow updates from the USPS system.


----------



## Jeka19 (Sep 20, 2012)

Looks like an awesome box! Mine should be waiting for me at home... It was out for delivery hours ago  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks for uploading the pic!


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> every thing looks great! but isn't the missha bb going to be part of theR29 Nov. box? or am I mistaken?


I didn't get the R29 deal, maybe it is and the R29 boxes are different this month.


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> every thing looks great! but isn't the missha bb going to be part of theR29 Nov. box? or am I mistaken?


 Hide your spoilers, please!


----------



## ngardner8503 (Sep 20, 2012)

I got the GK Hair Serum in my Allure Fall Beauty box and LOVE it so I cant wait to try the shampoo and conditioner!


----------



## princess2010 (Sep 20, 2012)

OMG this box is soooo good for me!!!!!!

I love

MISSHA Perfect Cover and that's a full size!!!
All the samples look so BIG!


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Sep 20, 2012)

I shouldn't check this thread as it is always a bit depressing.  There is no tracking for me showing on Glossybox, so I will likely be waiting a long time to get it.  I hope you all enjoy your goodies!


----------



## ngardner8503 (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I shouldn't check this thread as it is always a bit depressing.  There is no tracking for me showing on Glossybox, so I will likely be waiting a long time to get it.  I hope you all enjoy your goodies!


 No shipping yet for me either......hopefully soon!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Sep 20, 2012)

No self control at all.  Totally peeked.  Totally excited.  I still don't have a tracking # though.  GRRR.  I did the Refinery29 so I called GB again to make sure it's all ok.  She assured me that everything looks fine and that they're sending out the tracking # in waves--as the boxes are shipped (Novel concept--someone should tell BB about that...).


----------



## dotybird (Sep 20, 2012)

Wow! Looks like a great box. I am soooo excited!


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG this box is soooo good for me!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Yes! It's HUGE actually! Biggest product I ever got. lol


----------



## JessP (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh my goodness, I looooove this box! Amazing sizes! This totally calls for the jump-roping sheep!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />









> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> These pics came out incredibly horrible.  I understand now and cannot wait for the Iphone 5! lol
> 
> ...


----------



## FoxxyNiki (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm SOOO excited now!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 20, 2012)

WOW! And I thought last month's box was amazing....this looks awesome!!!!! I'm so so SO glad I subbed to Glossybox. This is like a million times better than any of my other boxes and only $10 more!


----------



## PAsh (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hide your spoilers, please!


 Ohhhh...I'm so sorry...didn't realized that. How do you hide spoilers?


----------



## princess2010 (Sep 20, 2012)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh my goodness, I looooove this box! Amazing sizes! This totally calls for the jump-roping sheep!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





OR a dancing banana!!!!!


----------



## PAsh (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Haha ok then I'm going to wait until I get home to see if my box is there before I check your spoiler. THIS IS SO HARD! haha


oops...ok, there. I editted the post.


----------



## JessP (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


 Bahahaa I love it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brio444 (Sep 20, 2012)

Not bad!  I'm excited for the Missha, but am also confused as I thought that was part of the R29 box. The lipstick  looks like a nice neutral color (not like most of us got last month).  I'm kind of meh about mattifying gel in general - I just find I don't use them.  But, I was really pleasantly surprised by the Honey-moon stuff last month, so I will certainly try it.  The shampoo/conditioner is going straight to my trade list though, as it's super-full of silicone ingredients, which I don't use.  Not GB's issue, obviously, and I like that it's a brand I've never seen or heard of before, even if I can't use it.


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> oops...ok, there. I editted the post.


 Haha not that it really mattered, I couldn't go very long without peaking at the spoiler photo!


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...






 just thought i'd add to the celebration  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## surelyslim (Sep 20, 2012)

I also got an Amore email. Wonder what's up with that. haha


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 20, 2012)

Wait, do only R29 subscribers receive this box? I'm going to be super bummed if that's the case!

Oops! Edited because I just read that you didn't purchase the R29 deal so this must be the regular box! Yay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wait, do only R29 subscribers receive this box? I'm going to be super bummed if that's the case!


NOPE! I am not an R29 Subscriber.


----------



## redfox (Sep 20, 2012)

Wow! Looks like a great box.  I'm really excited to try everything.  The products are so big it's totally worth paying the $10 more a month for this box.  I especially love how they:

Always include a conditioner if they are putting a shampoo in the box and vice versa.  This has always been a downfall with Birchbox to me. Also really, really, really excited to try the BB?  I wonder how it'll be color wise, like if they paid attention to our beauty profiles.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Sep 20, 2012)

I thought they said those items were R29 subscribers only. I wish someone would post another variation box...so curious to what other people will be receiving. I'm really excited for the Glossybox lipstick but I really would hate to receive another set of shampoo &amp; condition. Am I the only one tired of receiving hair products every month? Like really, who changes hair products every month?!


----------



## JessP (Sep 20, 2012)

From was posted before in last month's GB thread, the only month that will be different between the R29 and the 'regular' sub is November, since R29 already released the list of what will be in those boxes. The September and October boxes will be the same for both types of subscriptions (with color variations, etc. if applicable).


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> NOPE! I am not an R29 Subscriber.


 Where do you live? You seem to be the only lucky one who has received their box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought they said those items were R29 subscribers only. I wish someone would post another variation box...so curious to what other people will be receiving. I'm really excited for the Glossybox lipstick but I really would hate to receive another set of shampoo &amp; condition. Am I the only one tired of receiving hair products every month? Like really, who changes hair products every month?!


 I actually love getting hair products! I find switching it up a lot keeps my fine hair looking healthier with more volume. Haha just goes to show what a wide variety of preferences they have to please.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lyssaloo (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh goodness, now that the first box picture is up I just KNOW I am going to be an ansy mess till mine finally makes its way to SoCal! Ugh! Never would I thought that I would want to live in Ga again, but maybe then I'd have a shot at getting my box in the actual month its for!! lol


----------



## OhSam09 (Sep 20, 2012)

My tracking info hasn't updated yet...am I the only one? Maybe they are sending out box variations this month, and haven't shipped the second wave?


----------



## meaganola (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OhSam09* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My tracking info hasn't updated yet...am I the only one? Maybe they are sending out box variations this month, and haven't shipped the second wave?


 Nope, not the only one.  Apparently, some people are seeing tracking info on their accounts before they get email, but there's no tracking info even on my account yet.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Sep 20, 2012)

I really, really hope if there are variations, the Missha is not among the variants! I love that stuff and that is indeed a full size! I have half a bottle  right now and this will save me two weeks' shipping and $20, Now, I will be in heaven if some box pops up with Skin79 Crystal Peeling Gel!


----------



## mellee (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really, really hope if there are variations, the Missha is not among the variants! I love that stuff and that is indeed a full size! I have half a bottle  right now and this will save me two weeks' shipping and $20, Now, I will be in heaven if some box pops up with Skin79 Crystal Peeling Gel!


What's Skin79 Crystal Peeling Gel?  I just got Cure exfoliant for the first time - is it the same type of thing?  (Also just received Skin79 pink BB yesterday!)


----------



## Dalisay (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What's Skin79 Crystal Peeling Gel?  I just got Cure exfoliant for the first time - is it the same type of thing?  (Also just received Skin79 pink BB yesterday!)


 They're both exfoliants without the beads, but I found the cure a little bit messier because of all the dead skin. The skin79 one doesn't do that. I also like cure better cause i found it a lot more gentle. When I used the Skin79 peeling gel, I had redness around my face. Overall, those two does makes the skin very smooth.


----------



## mellee (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh - thanks!  Sounds like Cure is probably best for me.  I have rosacea, and read some reviewers saying Cure helped theirs.  Exfoliants that aren't really really gentle tend to be a bad move for me.


----------



## amidea (Sep 20, 2012)

just picked up my box, it's the same as the one posted above.  super excited about the

missha bb cream
 bc i've been using a small version of it and it's lasted forever but i've been needing to get more!  this is my first glossybox and i am extremely impressed with these sample sizes.  judging by some of the comments i'm guessing it's not aaalways this good but hopefully it keeps up like this!

edit: also just realized the 

mattifying gel
is also full sized! and definitely something i will use as i have very oily skin.  i am so stoked about glossybox.  and so glad i subbed in time for this month!


----------



## Bernadette (Sep 20, 2012)

Ooh I just got my tracking info and it will be here on the 28th or 29th! This is my first GlossyBox and it will probably beat my replacement BB



! I can't wait!! So doing the happy dance right now!!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Sep 20, 2012)

anybody know what color the bb creme is? 13, 21, 23, 27, 31? those are the colors from lightest to darkest.

i wonder if they are sending out more than one color, i know this type of product can be easy and hard to match depending on your skin tone and darkness


----------



## amidea (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> anybody know what color the bb creme is? 13, 21, 23, 27, 31? those are the colors from lightest to darkest.
> 
> i wonder if they are sending out more than one color, i know this type of product can be easy and hard to match depending on your skin tone and darkness


 mine is 23 and so is the other one in the picture that was posted.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> anybody know what color the bb creme is? 13, 21, 23, 27, 31? those are the colors from lightest to darkest.
> 
> i wonder if they are sending out more than one color, i know this type of product can be easy and hard to match depending on your skin tone and darkness


This blogger got #13...

http://sassiwench.blogspot.com/2012/09/glossybox-september-2012-bb-cream.html


----------



## MakeupGalore (Sep 21, 2012)

Wow!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so excited for this month!


----------



## Generalissima (Sep 21, 2012)

Just a heads up ladies I finally signed up and used the code COSMO on a three month sub and am getting a free extra box of "beauty goodies" Don't know whats in it but if the boxes are 21 bucks then a free box for three months seemed a better deal than ten bucks off.


----------



## jbro2006 (Sep 21, 2012)

Does anyone know if there are any variations in the glossybox yet?


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm a newbie to all these special magical makeup creams and gels. How do you use the BB cream and the matifying gel together, or don't you? Is the BB cream first and then the matifying gel the final step?


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Where do you live? You seem to be the only lucky one who has received their box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


New York, New York.


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> anybody know what color the bb creme is? 13, 21, 23, 27, 31? those are the colors from lightest to darkest.
> 
> i wonder if they are sending out more than one color, i know this type of product can be easy and hard to match depending on your skin tone and darkness


Mine is 23 Medium Beige and works well on my skin.


----------



## pride (Sep 21, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm a newbie to all these special magical makeup creams and gels. How do you use the BB cream and the matifying gel together, or don't you? Is the BB cream first and then the matifying gel the final step?
 
I would just treat bb cream like foundation. The steps I usually take go: wash, tone, moisturize, sunscreen, bb cream, powder (if you use a setting powder or powder blush or bronzer or something). I checked out the mattifying gel and it seems you can apply it before or after, I would probably try before first.


----------



## nkjm (Sep 21, 2012)

AHHH! I'm so stoked I got in on the R29 deal!! This months seems amazingggg hehe so excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lisa424 (Sep 21, 2012)

> anybody know what color the bb creme is? 13, 21, 23, 27, 31? those are the colors from lightest to darkest. i wonder if they are sending out more than one color, i know this type of product can be easy and hard to match depending on your skin tone and darkness


 I got 21. Can't believe they actually got it right!


----------



## Loladevil (Sep 21, 2012)

This may be the slowest shipping ever!

Arrived Shipping Partner Facility
September 20, 2012, 8:55 pm
ERLANGER, KY 41018
Delivery Confirmationâ„¢
 
 
 
Departed Shipping Partner Facility
September 20, 2012, 5:18 pm
FISHERS, IN 46037
 
 
 
 
Arrived Shipping Partner Facility
September 20, 2012, 6:20 am
FISHERS, IN 46037
 
 
 
 
Departed Shipping Partner Facility
September 19, 2012, 12:26 pm
ELIZABETHPORT, NJ 07206
 
 
 
 
Arrived Shipping Partner Facility
September 19, 2012, 7:35 am
ELIZABETHPORT, NJ 07206
 
 
 
 
Picked Up by Shipping Partner
September 13, 2012, 9:33 pm
KEARNY, NJ 07032

I live in Ohio,  this is so silly.


----------



## Dots (Sep 21, 2012)

No shipping notice yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> No shipping notice yet.


 Me either.  thought I was the only one.


----------



## Souly (Sep 21, 2012)

No shipping for me either. Guess I will have to be patient!


----------



## Babs (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No shipping for me either. Guess I will have to be patient


 Finally bit the bullet and joined. Hi all! Nothing for me either and I'm west coast. bummer


----------



## mermuse (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm surprised that mine started moving the day the notice was received by Newgistics (the 19th) and made it to the suburbs of my city by last night.  Nothing today, though.  Impressive so far, although now might be the time where it hangs out in the suburbs for a week.  We'll see.

Weird to know that other people haven't gotten their notices.  It seemed as if things were picking up this time around.

I'm pretty excited about this box across the board.  The samples look huge &amp; I'm anxious to try everything.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Sep 21, 2012)

still nothing for me either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hope i get my tracking # soon.. also, i'm glad they are sending out different matches for the

BB cream


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 21, 2012)

I received the Missha BB Cream in 21, I'm thinking it might be too dark and 13 might work better for me. If anyone wants to trade their 13 for a 21, let me know! These are the colors from their website:

 




# 31 Golden Beige




#13 Milky Beige




#21 Light Beige




#23 Natural Beige




#27 Honey Beige   
 Got my box today!


----------



## xoxoJannet (Sep 21, 2012)

I also have not receive any shipping info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Babs (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> still nothing for me either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hope i get my tracking # soon.. also, i'm glad they are sending out different matches for the
> 
> ...


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope we get the right match. Or we can trade like the Ellis Faas. Hi Katie!


 
YOU MADE IT  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Woooho! And yes, for sure!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

... now we just need to actually get the box.. I'm hoping for a "no tracking but the box is at my house right now" kind of surprise when I get home... one can dream right? lol


----------



## mishtastic (Sep 21, 2012)

Still no shipping. Can someone walk me through the Glossybox website? Normally I'm good at finding things, but I can't find my subscription nor where my tracking would go. Grr....


----------



## JessP (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mishtastic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no shipping. Can someone walk me through the Glossybox website? Normally I'm good at finding things, but I can't find my subscription nor where my tracking would go. Grr....


 Log in at top right corner of GB's home page. Click on My Orders, then View Order (the most recent one, at the top). Plug the tracking number into newgistics.com!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Log in at top right corner of GB's home page. Click on My Orders, then View Order (the most recent one, at the top). Plug the tracking number into newgistics.com!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yeah, that only works if you have a tracking number (says GRUMPY me).


----------



## JessP (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, that only works if you have a tracking number (says GRUMPY me).


 Ugh, that is frustrating! Hopefully they send out another wave today and you get your tracking number soon!


----------



## Stemarber (Sep 21, 2012)

I got the BB cream in 13. I'm not home so I haven't tried it, but I'm hoping it's a good match! I'm glad GB is trying to match colors!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cdelpercio (Sep 21, 2012)

mine still doesn't have the tracking but i got it yesterday! kind of ehh about this box. i already have so many BB creams and the lipstick is a little too 'Barbie' for me. my favorite product is definitely the makeup remover. doesn't leave me all oily and gross  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## missionista (Sep 21, 2012)

> my favorite product is definitely the makeup remover.


 Wait, you got makeup remover?  Is that the box variation this month?  I don't remember it being listed in Jazbot's box (although maybe I just missed it.)  I'd be extra excited for that!


----------



## princess2010 (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wait, you got makeup remover?  Is that the box variation this month?  I don't remember it being listed in Jazbot's box (although maybe I just missed it.)  I'd be extra excited for that!


I haven't seen that in any boxes either!


----------



## cdelpercio (Sep 21, 2012)

yeah it's called cleansing spa water but on the back of the bottle is says makeup remover


----------



## missionista (Sep 21, 2012)

> yeah it's called cleansing spa water but on the back of the bottle is says makeup remover


 Cool, good to know!


----------



## lloronita (Sep 21, 2012)

What is this in place of?  What were your other items?


----------



## YoungHopes (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cdelpercio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah it's called cleansing spa water but on the back of the bottle is says makeup remover


 Is the brand Koh Gen Do? If so, that's an awesome brand to get in one of these boxes.


----------



## princess2010 (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lloronita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is this in place of?  What were your other items?


Yeah that! What else was in the box?


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Sep 21, 2012)

GOT MY TRACKING! ERMAGERD  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

No email but I checked on the GB site. About 2 hours ago it wasn't up, but it is now, so all of you who haven't gotten theirs yet should go check again as well!

I don't understand the way Newgistics lists everything, but here's what I got from USPS:

9102927004262871792750

Picked Up by Shipping Partner
September 17, 2012, 11:28 pm
KEARNY, NJ 07032 
Delivery Confirmationâ„¢

Judging by how my past few boxes were shipped, I assume my GB to arrive sometime mid-next week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Bleh. I want it noooow!

If I'm lucky it'll arrive in Elizabethport, NJ tomorrow and I may get it on Monday. Last month it arrived in EB, NJ on the 3rd day after it was picked up by the shipping partner. I really wish Glossybox would get their act together and switch to a faster shipping service. It's like Newgistics delivers their stuff in horse carriages instead of cars... lol


----------



## meaganola (Sep 21, 2012)

No email here, either, but there is a tracking number on my account (my discovery of the week:  if that last column doesn't say, "Order complete," don't bother looking for a tracking number).  They transmitted my tracking number to Newgistics yesterday.  It hasn't been picked up.  Sad face.


----------



## Marshie (Sep 21, 2012)

Um I am the only one that hasn't been charged yet? :


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah that! What else was in the box?


 Must have been in place of the mattifying gel since she got the lipstick and BB cream, and they wouldn't send a shampoo or conditioner without the other (i would hope!).


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the BB cream in 13. I'm not home so I haven't tried it, but I'm hoping it's a good match! I'm glad GB is trying to match colors!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> If it's too light I'll trade you my #21  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 21, 2012)

Mine should be here tomorrow or Monday...I hope...assuming Newgistics doesn't walk it here...


----------



## reepy (Sep 21, 2012)

Does anyone want to trade their

BB 23
for

BB 13
?

Please PM me if interested!


----------



## Jacinta (Sep 21, 2012)

Am I the only one who wonders why people should have to use spoilers?  I think most people on here know that if they are reading the posts, there is a HUGE possibilty things will be given away.  I know that everyone wants to be respectful, but I think most people are here for the spoilers anyway.  It would be so much easier to just see pictures and words without having to click and highlight.  Just my opinion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jacinta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only one who wonders why people should have to use spoilers?  I think most people on here know that if they are reading the posts, there is a HUGE possibilty things will be given away.  I know that everyone wants to be respectful, but I think most people are here for the spoilers anyway.  It would be so much easier to just see pictures and words without having to click and highlight.  Just my opinion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Nah, to be honest, I feel the same way. I TRY to remember to use them, but I fully expect that if I am reading one of these threads before I get my box, I'm at a great risk of being spoiled. I mean, if you don't know what's in the box, there's not much to discuss beyond "I'm excited to get my box", etc. lol.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Sep 21, 2012)

If I get it in my box, I'm totally hoping for 13. Anything else will be WAYYYY too dark for me. But I still have no tracking so we'll see if there's variations or not.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Sep 21, 2012)

Well, I lied. Apparently I do have tracking now. I checked this afternoon and nothing was there, but now there is. Expected delivery is 9/28-10/1 but apparently I messed up and shipped to my home addy instead of my addy at school.






Hopefully it'll actually arrive before I get home next Thursday or I can try to have my dad mail it to me.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 21, 2012)

i love the Missha bb creams! i currently have too many right now so I'm selling it on my blog.. a sample size of #21 and a full size of #23 (if anyone is interested)


----------



## calexxia (Sep 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jacinta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only one who wonders why people should have to use spoilers?  I think most people on here know that if they are reading the posts, there is a HUGE possibilty things will be given away.  I know that everyone wants to be respectful, but I think most people are here for the spoilers anyway.  It would be so much easier to just see pictures and words without having to click and highlight.  Just my opinion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I tend to use them until the majority of people have received their box OR until the various websites update--once it's on a provider's site as confirmed, I figure all's fair.


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 22, 2012)

I AM SO SHOCKED especially after the Birchbox debacle this month. I was thinking I'd get all my boxes late... like everyone had a little bit too much fun during NYFW and forgot to do their real jobs on time... : /
I got my shipment email on Thursday and got my box Friday!!! I got #23.

I have the R29 deal on another email and I wonder if they'll switch out some products??
I think they are sending the emails out when the box leaves newgistics which I like because then I don't have to wonder why it sits there for ages  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'M SO HAPPY!!!


----------



## Bernadette (Sep 22, 2012)

> I would just treat bb cream like foundation. The steps I usually take go: wash, tone, moisturize, sunscreen, bb cream, powder (if you use a setting powder or powder blush or bronzer or something). I checked out the mattifying gel and it seems you can apply it before or after, I would probably try before first.Â


 The great part about Bob creams is that most have sunscreen already in them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Sep 22, 2012)

Got #21 but its way too light on me. If anyone ends up with something darker and wants to trade, let me know.

Besides that... Im pumped for this box! Love everything in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If I cant trade the BB cream Ill just save it for winter when I'm a lot lighter


----------



## DiorAdora (Sep 22, 2012)

I haven't even gotten a confirmation? Maybe it's just a no confirmation week for me! I am hoping for light colors I'm so light


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone want to trade their
> 
> ...


 If you can't find a 23 I have a 21 I can trade you.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Sep 22, 2012)

Mine finally shows a tracking number, but is expected to arrive 9/28 - 10/1. Waiting is hard!


----------



## BuffaloBeautyQT (Sep 22, 2012)

I got my box this morning.  Got the BB Cream in #13, which looks like it's a pretty good match for my skin tone.  I'm pretty pale, but usually a shade or two up from the very lightest shades in most foundations.  I debated whether to mark my skin as "fair" or "light" on GB's beauty profile, and I finally went with light.  So I figured I was going to get either the #13 or #21.

I was one of the ones who had my credit card info stolen a few months ago in that whole debacle and I swore I was done with GB.  But I caved and re-subbed (because I have no self-control) and so far I'm glad I did.  I'm pretty impressed with this box.  It's my favorite so far!


----------



## zombielovrr (Sep 22, 2012)

My box should be here soon since it shipped out officially yesterday! I am sooo excited about everything!!!


----------



## plutorayz (Sep 22, 2012)

WOOOOOOOO!! IT'S HERE!! IT'S HERE!!!! and everything matches! I don't care much for the lipstick but everything else is great.


----------



## Marshie (Sep 22, 2012)

Still no answer back from GB. My account says Profile State: Waiting
I don't get what is going on.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Sep 22, 2012)

Does anyone know whether or not your beauty profile resets itself when you go and look at it? I definitely filled it out previously and just wanted to double-check, but nothing was selected. I'm a little worried because I'll definitely need #13 and if there's nothing filled out chances are they sent me a medium shade if nothing's entered.Ugh :/ meeeeh


----------



## Babs (Sep 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know whether or not your beauty profile resets itself when you go and look at it? I definitely filled it out previously and just wanted to double-check, but nothing was selected. I'm a little worried because I'll definitely need #13 and if there's nothing filled out chances are they sent me a medium shade if nothing's entered.Ugh :/ meeeeh


  It looks like everytime you sign up with a new deal or cancel then resub, a new profile need to be filled out. My first sub had my original answers but the 3 month deal with $10 off is blank. I hope they get logical with it and look at previous profile but that may be giving them too much credit since they're so new. I have a feeling everything is random if it's not stated.


----------



## brio444 (Sep 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know whether or not your beauty profile resets itself when you go and look at it? I definitely filled it out previously and just wanted to double-check, but nothing was selected. I'm a little worried because I'll definitely need #13 and if there's nothing filled out chances are they sent me a medium shade if nothing's entered.Ugh :/ meeeeh


 I am also worried about this.  I wasn't sure if it reset generally, or if it reset with a blank profile when I switched to the R29 sub?  I hope it just resets when you open it, because I definitely need the palest shade out there.


----------



## Jess Bailey (Sep 22, 2012)

mine will never get here.  i don't even have an ETA yet; just this:

Event Date Event Time Event Description Location 9/19/2012 09:32 PM Electronic Shipping Info Received South Kearny, NJ 07032


----------



## liziam (Sep 22, 2012)

A few pictures to share:


----------



## Dots (Sep 22, 2012)

I was finally able to access the GB site and pull my tracking number. It seems to be on it's way but the tracking info is confusing. It was in NJ and then it says in transit and another section shows my city and it says departed, so I don't know if that means it departed my city/PO or FOR my city. It looks different than usual, but estimated delivery date isn't until the start of Oct...though it usually gets here a few days sooner than estimated. I'm confused, will just wait I guess.


----------



## LAtPoly (Sep 22, 2012)

Hmmm... West Coaster here. No tracking email. Can't find any tracking info on the site either. I am a R29 subscriber and I had filled profile for the R29 profile.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm pretty light and the #21 I got worked for me!  The tone of the color isn't a perfect match, but it is fair.  I probably would prefer the #13 but I'm happy none the less.  The rest of my box is going on the trade site, willing to trade anything (or all together) for another BB cream in 13 or 21!


----------



## pride (Sep 23, 2012)

Really new to this site so apologies if I'm doing something wrong or if I'm supposed to post elsewhere (please direct me if so). The trade forums are massive. My box is supposed to get here 27th or 28th, and I already know I won't want the bb cream. (I used to buy stuff from Missha a couple of times a year, so I already have a tube of partially used #21 -- it's not my favorite so I'm probably never going to finish it, I really don't need a big new tube). My beauty profile is set to "light" so I guess I'll end up with #13 or #21. Regardless of what I get I'm definitely up for a trade.


----------



## geeker (Sep 23, 2012)

My GB is supposed to arrive about 10/2.  I HOPE I get a BB cream that works for my skin or there won't be anyone left to trade with.

IDK WHY these companies pay some middle man to do their shipping.  Seems like it would be more cost effective to hire a person to do first-class-mail labeling for them. 

My account was charged on 9-11 and wont' be here for over a week, yet.

As time goes on, maybe they will become more efficient...


----------



## JessP (Sep 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geeker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My GB is supposed to arrive about 10/2.  I HOPE I get a BB cream that works for my skin or there won't be anyone left to trade with.
> 
> ...


 There are still a wave of us who have an expected arrival date of 9.28-10.1, so I wouldn't worry about the trading. I'm in the same boat lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The shipping aspect can be frustrating but at least we know we're waiting on a good box!


----------



## xoxoJannet (Sep 23, 2012)

Wow my Glossybox tracking info is actually updating lol. But it's in Indiana and you know how long it usually sits in Indiana...


----------



## jbro2006 (Sep 23, 2012)

Has anyone besides the one person recieved eye makeup remover?  I'm still trying to figure out if there are variations in the box.


----------



## Auntboo (Sep 23, 2012)

This was Glossybox's first misstep for me - my profile lists my skintone as fair but they sent me the Missha in 21 - is anyone able to swap a 13 for 21?


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Sep 23, 2012)

I got 13 and its WAY too light for me. Does anyone have a 21 they are wanting to trade?


----------



## reepy (Sep 23, 2012)

On the subject of trades...still hoping to find someone who will switch their 23 for my 13.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Sep 23, 2012)

Also looking for someone 23 or above. 21 was way too light this time of year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pride (Sep 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jbro2006* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone besides the one person recieved eye makeup remover?  I'm still trying to figure out if there are variations in the box.


 I follow Missha on facebook and they posted their box haha...it had that^ instead of the gel.


----------



## akicowi (Sep 23, 2012)

I got #27.  It's a good match. i'm nw25-30 right now


----------



## bells (Sep 23, 2012)

Where is everyone finding the expected arrival date? I haven't gotten an email yet, but I got a tracking number off glossbox.com. It's in Indiana...

This is my first GB so I'm a little lost. The products on the "box" page are from August, and there's no page I can find that lists what products are in this month's boxes. Will that update later or is there another page I can look at for more info on GB?


----------



## mermuse (Sep 23, 2012)

The beauty quiz is pretty clear about your skin color range, so I would imagine your # would be based off of that.

For those that got theirs, do you find that to be true?


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Sep 23, 2012)

Well I see my skin tone like how restaurants cook a steak (hah!). I always ask for something less done (aka lighter) because they over cook it (aka makeup comapnies send medium shaed). In this case, they sent the correct shade, which ended up being way too light for me. Id guess if you answered correctly, you will get something that will work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Sep 24, 2012)

I kinda wish we were getting those cool custom boxes that I've seen people getting in the UK box.


----------



## MKCurio (Sep 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I kinda wish we were getting those cool custom boxes that I've seen people getting in the UK box.


 hopefully we will see a version of that box for the US because it was super cute.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 24, 2012)

i wanna try 27 since I already have (2) 23!


----------



## LAtPoly (Sep 24, 2012)

So...has everyone else received an official shipping confirmation?  I still have heard nada via email.  I bought a R29 promo and see it in the Glossybox site, but no shipping confirmations anywhere.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So...has everyone else received an official shipping confirmation?  I still have heard nada via email.  I bought a R29 promo and see it in the Glossybox site, but no shipping confirmations anywhere.


 i just received my email :]


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Sep 24, 2012)

I received an email this morning.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Sep 24, 2012)

I received an official shipping notice this morning at 6:41am. My box is "expected" to ship sometime October 2-October 3.


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 24, 2012)

So I have 2 GB accounts and my normal one came in on Friday and I just got my shipping email today for my r29 account.

I'm wondering if this one has different products because I thought Misha BB Cream was in the November box?
Still super excited.

I think it'll get here tomorrow or the day after  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 24, 2012)

Ahhh, I thought I'd get mine today, since it "Departed Facility" in Fishers, IN on Friday, and I live just a couple of hours away from Fishers...but no dice. Sigh.


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 24, 2012)

I think I'm head over heels for the OC Eight Mattifying Gel. This stuff is absolutely *amazing*! And such a huuuuuuge tube of it, too! I am officially in love with Glossybox.


----------



## Bernadette (Sep 24, 2012)

Could someone look at this and possibly tell me what the hell happened? I live in Ohio. So it went from NJ to IN and now what??

[SIZE=13pt]Departed Shipping Partner Facility[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13pt]September 21, 2012, 4:29 pm[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13pt]FISHERS, IN 46037 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=13pt]Delivery Confirmation[/SIZE][SIZE=7.5pt]â„¢[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13pt]Electronic Shipping Info Received[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13pt]September 22, 2012[/SIZE]

  [SIZE=13pt]Arrived Shipping Partner Facility[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13pt]September 21, 2012, 6:29 am[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13pt]FISHERS, IN 46037 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=13pt]Departed Shipping Partner Facility[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13pt]September 20, 2012, 5:59 pm[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13pt]ELIZABETHPORT, NJ 07206 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=13pt]Arrived Shipping Partner Facility[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13pt]September 19, 2012, 10:25 am[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13pt]ELIZABETHPORT, NJ 07206 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=13pt]Picked Up by Shipping Partner[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13pt]September 15, 2012, 9:32 pm[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13pt]KEARNY, NJ 07032 [/SIZE]


----------



## Babs (Sep 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bernadette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Could someone look at this and possibly tell me what the hell happened? I live in Ohio. So it went from NJ to IN and now what??
> 
> ...


  Fisher is a giant hub for shipping. It will likely sit there for a bit before heading in your direction. Delivery confirmation just means GB opted for that service. It has not been delivered yet. It's confusing, I know.


----------



## Bernadette (Sep 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Fisher is a giant hub for shipping. It will likely sit there for a bit before heading in your direction. Delivery confirmation just means GB opted for that service. It has not been delivered yet. It's confusing, I know.


 Thank you!


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I'm head over heels for the OC Eight Mattifying Gel. This stuff is absolutely *amazing*! And such a huuuuuuge tube of it, too! I am officially in love with Glossybox.


How did you use it?


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> How did you use it?


 After my moisturizer I applied it and allowed it to dry completely before putting on a bb cream, concealer around my eyes, and a powder. I have an oily t-zone and this hold my makeup on really well. Better than my $35 Peter Thomas Roth Mattifying Gel.


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> After my moisturizer I applied it and allowed it to dry completely before putting on a bb cream, concealer around my eyes, and a powder. I have an oily t-zone and this hold my makeup on really well. Better than my $35 Peter Thomas Roth Mattifying Gel.


Thanks!


----------



## missionista (Sep 24, 2012)

> After my moisturizer I applied it and allowed it to dry completely before putting on a bb cream, concealer around my eyes, and a powder. I have an oily t-zone and this hold my makeup on really well. Better than my $35 Peter Thomas Roth Mattifying Gel.


 Hmmm, OK, if I get this in my box, I'm not sure what to do with it.  I do not have oily skin at all--will it still be worth using?  Too drying?  I probably just have to try it out, but it sounds more and more confusing.


----------



## jbro2006 (Sep 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hmmm, OK, if I get this in my box, I'm not sure what to do with it.  I do not have oily skin at all--will it still be worth using?  Too drying?  I probably just have to try it out, but it sounds more and more confusing.


 I have to agree - when I was 18 or so maybe?  But now I think I'll just see if someone wants to  trade something for it.


----------



## cdelpercio (Sep 24, 2012)

AHH i got a tracking email yesterday and a second box today!? same contents as the first one.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Sep 24, 2012)

Mine should be here tomorrow!


----------



## xoxoJannet (Sep 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cdelpercio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> AHH i got a tracking email yesterday and a second box today!? same contents as the first one.


 Gasp you bought three? And does this mean there's no variation this month? (Besides tones...)


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 25, 2012)

I just realized this, but did people get a Glossymag this month? Because I didn't... lol


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hmmm, OK, if I get this in my box, I'm not sure what to do with it.  I do not have oily skin at all--will it still be worth using?  Too drying?  I probably just have to try it out, but it sounds more and more confusing.


 I have combination skin, so it's quite annoying because my nose, eyelids, and chin get oily and then skin around my nose and mouth and cheeks are dry. I use an oil free moisturizer over my whole face before applying the OC Eight and it doesn't over-dry the already typically dry spots.


----------



## Jess Bailey (Sep 25, 2012)

tracking info finally updated to show it apparently just left NJ yesterday and will arrive in MN on 10/1 or 10/2. thanks for being so prompt yet again, GB. looks like the contents are awesome so i will have to decide if the value products outweigh the poor service and shipping.


----------



## cdelpercio (Sep 25, 2012)

i only bought one but they sent me a free one by accident. i think the only variation in the box is the tones and the mattifying gel vs makeup remover.


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just realized this, but did people get a Glossymag this month? Because I didn't... lol


Nope, I didn't and didn't see anyone with one.


----------



## OohLala21 (Sep 25, 2012)

Did anyone receive the Missha in #31?


----------



## Marshie (Sep 25, 2012)

Wow! They finally got back to me and told me my card was declined and that I can no longer get a September box. Last time my card was declined, I got a message. Plus, I made sure to update my account with my right card. I am disappointed but I'll chalk it up to my mistake. *shrug*


----------



## xiehan (Sep 25, 2012)

I already posted this in the trade forum but I guess I'll post here too just in case:

I unsubbed from Glossybox after last month, so I'm not getting this box, but I would really really like to try the Missha in #13 and the OC Eight Mattifying Gel! If anyone is willing to trade theirs away, please PM me. My trade list is in my signature, and I'm willing to trade multiple items and stuff I am normally picky about for either of these.

Thanks!

UPDATE: I have a trade lined up for the #21, but would still prefer to try the #13 instead. If you're interested in swapping the two, please let me know!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 25, 2012)

I got my box! I got the mattifying gel, which is fine, though I would have loved the makeup remover. My only concern is that my Missha is in 21...I think it's a little too dark.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 13 would have been a better fit.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 25, 2012)

I couldn't find sample sizes on the shampoo and conditioner, but the 3 full sized products alone have a value of $73.99 this month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mermuse (Sep 25, 2012)

Comparing beauty profile answers to products received in my box:

For my skin type, I had combination.  I got the mattifying gel.  This makes sense.

For my skin color, I had light.  I got #13.  It seems that I should have gotten #21 as I would label the color I got as fair and not light.  I think this color is workable with some overlay powders, but it's hard to tell.  Ultimately, it's not what I would have chosen.  I'm considering trading the swatched #13 for #21 if there is interest which there may be just above.  I just want to determine if this oxidizes.

Also, my lipstick was really warm and seemed fine, but when I went to use it, the whole stick nearly fell off.  I guess it was a little too warm.

What were your answers to these questions and what did you get for the options?  If you log in to your account, it will show your existing answers.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Comparing beauty profile answers to products received in my box:
> 
> ...


 I have fair in my profile and I got 21. Odd! I did try the 21 and I am going to be able to wear it, but I think 13 would have made more sense.


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Comparing beauty profile answers to products received in my box:
> 
> ...


 My lipstick flew out of the case and onto the floor when I opened it lol


----------



## dotybird (Sep 25, 2012)

I got the #31.  At first, I thought it was too dark, but it actually matches my skin tone quite well.  I am Asian but fairly tan (my beauty profile is "tanned.")  Thankfully, this arrived at the tail end of summer as it would probably be too dark if I received it in December or January.


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 25, 2012)

Ughhhhh I'm starting to think glossybox messed up my sub or something. No box, no shipping notice for me yet. I emailed....but it makes no sense. I paid for a 3 month sub (not refinery 29) starting with August's box. I'm going to be so sad if I don't get this box.


----------



## jbro2006 (Sep 25, 2012)

Does anyone want to trade thier olehenriksen truth serum for my oc mattifying gel?


----------



## Marshie (Sep 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ughhhhh I'm starting to think glossybox messed up my sub or something. No box, no shipping notice for me yet. I emailed....but it makes no sense. I paid for a 3 month sub (not refinery 29) starting with August's box. I'm going to be so sad if I don't get this box.


Please let me know what they tell you. I am still so confused at to why my card was mysteriously declined when I can see it has more than enough. I emailed them repeatedly and finally got a response today with a NO BOX FOR YOU!


----------



## Bernadette (Sep 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Comparing beauty profile answers to products received in my box:
> 
> ...


 When I opened my lipstick, it literally was in the top of the tube, and it wasn't even warm!! WTH?!


----------



## Hootiehoo (Sep 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bernadette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Could someone look at this and possibly tell me what the hell happened? I live in Ohio. So it went from NJ to IN and now what??
> 
> ...


 I live in Ohio also.  It usually goes from Fisher, IN to Erlander, Ky and then on to the local post office in Ohio.  I usually get it the next business day once it leaves Ky.


----------



## JessP (Sep 25, 2012)

My GB just left Sparks, NV so it seems I may be receiving it earlier than projected - maybe even tomorrow or the day after (fingers crossed!).


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Marshie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Please let me know what they tell you. I am still so confused at to why my card was mysteriously declined when I can see it has more than enough. I emailed them repeatedly and finally got a response today with a NO BOX FOR YOU!


 Yeah if that is their response they better be refunding my money for September at least. 




 I will keep you updated!


----------



## craigster (Sep 25, 2012)

I got the Missha #13 in my box today. If anyone wants to trade, let me know! I'm usually a light-medium, so I'm not sure which color would be best for me. My bare minerals is medium beige.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LAtPoly (Sep 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ughhhhh I'm starting to think glossybox messed up my sub or something. No box, no shipping notice for me yet. I emailed....but it makes no sense. I paid for a 3 month sub (not refinery 29) starting with August's box. I'm going to be so sad if I don't get this box.


 Me, too!  I emailed and left a VM (maybe...it was hard to tell).  Waiting for a response.


----------



## mishtastic (Sep 25, 2012)

I love love love this box. I got the Missa is #23... I'm probably closer to a #21 in the winter, but I put it on my hand right now, and with powder on top it's close enough to my summer color. Love the finish on my skin.


----------



## hippiemama76 (Sep 25, 2012)

I got the #13 in my GB today.  I can get away with #21 but prefer #23.  Anyone want to trade? I haven't even opened the box yet.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Sep 25, 2012)

Just got my box! I have used restraint not to check the thread bc I wanted to be surprised. I got Missha in 21 and have light skin, but I wouldn't worry if you didn't get an exact color match bc a lot of bbs only come in one color and blend into your skin. I have Skin79 VIP Gold and Hot Pink and they only come in one color, they go on a little greyish but within 5 minutes blend into my skin perfectly. It is nice Glossybox actually followed our profiles and attempted to color match, I have received colors from birchbox that were nowhere near my skin tone. Great box but I missed the Glossymag.


----------



## Hootiehoo (Sep 25, 2012)

> Has anyone besides the one person recieved eye makeup remover?Â  I'm still trying to figure out if there are variations in the box. I got the R29 boxes in addition to my normal monthly box. Both boxes have the Koh Gen Do cleansing gel. If anyone wants to trade a matifying gel, I would be up for a trade.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Sep 25, 2012)

I have fair listed in my Glossybox profile, so I am wondering why some got the BB cream in #13 and some got #21.. Based on the other questions, the only other one that could possibly be a determining factor would be hair color. I wonder if they sent #21 to people with darker hair, and #13 to people with blonde?


----------



## Auntboo (Sep 25, 2012)

It kind of bothers me that I listed myself as Fair and got 21 in the Missha when other folks who listed themselves as Light got 13. It seems like a lack of attention to detail. @lilsxkitten, you may be onto something because I am brunette. But still, I would think fair brunettes should get the 13 before Glossies who self-describe as Light and would probably do better with the 21 that was sent to me.


----------



## hippiemama76 (Sep 25, 2012)

I got #13, and I described myself as Light, with brown being my natural hair color (even though I'm currently blonde).  If it were an option, I would have selected Light-Medium though.  I'm NC25 FWIW.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Sep 25, 2012)

I just got my Glossybox. Can I just say... wow, major disappointment. I got shade #27. Uhm, good thing I'm not transparent or anything.. OH WAIT.

Anyone want to trade for a #13? Probably not.. chances are, if you need #27, you did not get #13... Oh well..


----------



## StickyLips (Sep 25, 2012)

I got #21, but would prefer #13. I am very fair.  Any interest in trading?


----------



## DiorAdora (Sep 25, 2012)

Hey glossybox loves! I got my box today! It was supposed to get here next week but to my luck they surprised me! I was super excited and really enjoyed my box! I got color 21.. I'm pretty fair but I'd rather it be somewhat darker then lightest ! So I'm excited to have it although the grey tone really thru me for a loop when I first glanced it! You can see my video in my siggy! I also got the makeup remover which I'm really excited about trying! Time to go play with my products more! Last months is still by far my favorite box!


----------



## lovepink (Sep 25, 2012)

Got my Glossybox today!  Yay!  3 days earlier than expected.  It arrived to the PO this am but the DC is stilling it there but its in my house!


----------



## nkjm (Sep 25, 2012)

I got the BB cream in #23 and it's like...a little bit too pink and too light on me. I didn't get to wear it out, but I'm hoping that it'll oxidize and turn darker on me (like in one blog said  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

Otherwise, I hated how slow the shipping was but everything else was awesome! The lipstick was super pretty and mine didn't melt or anything...although I had trouble getting the cap off at first. The color was so pretty and I didn't think it was Barbie-ish at all...


----------



## FoxxyNiki (Sep 25, 2012)

> I got theÂ BB cream in #23Â and it's like...a little bit too pink and too light on me. I didn't get to wear it out, but I'm hoping that it'll oxidize and turn darker on me (like in one blog said  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) Otherwise, I hated how slow the shipping was but everything else was awesome! TheÂ lipstickÂ was super pretty and mine didn't melt or anything...although I had trouble getting the cap off at first. The color was so pretty and I didn't think it was Barbie-ish at all...


 I had the same exact problem! I put a little bronzed on over it and it helped a bit. Might want to try that. I really like it just wish it was a bit darker/not as pink.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 25, 2012)

I am putting my Missha in 21 and OC8 mattifying gel on my trade list if anyone is interested PM me!  Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brio444 (Sep 25, 2012)

I got my box today.  Yet again, I have a WTF.  I got the Missha in #27.  I have my profile set to fair.  It may have reset to nothing on the R29 account, but even then, why the darkest shade??  SO if anyone got 13 and wants 27 (er, yeah right) let me know.  Otherwise I will once again have to call GB and ask WTF.


----------



## brio444 (Sep 25, 2012)

Oh, and I got the makeup remover instead of the matte stuff.


----------



## Babs (Sep 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my Glossybox. Can I just say... wow, major disappointment. I got shade #27. Uhm, good thing I'm not transparent or anything.. OH WAIT.
> 
> Anyone want to trade for a #13? Probably not.. chances are, if you need #27, you did not get #13... Oh well..


 OH NO... and I had to laugh at this too. Total WTF moment eh? I can't even tell you what I have because it just left Fisher last night.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Sep 25, 2012)

This really was an excellent box. I am going to use everything- even the mattifying gel, though I am not quite sure what it is!


----------



## brio444 (Sep 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my Glossybox. Can I just say... wow, major disappointment. I got shade #27. Uhm, good thing I'm not transparent or anything.. OH WAIT.
> 
> Anyone want to trade for a #13? Probably not.. chances are, if you need #27, you did not get #13... Oh well..


 You too?  WTF, Glossybox?


----------



## brio444 (Sep 25, 2012)

--traded--


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Sep 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OH NO... and I had to laugh at this too. Total WTF moment eh? I can't even tell you what I have because it just left Fisher last night.


 Are you serious? Jesus Christ, they DO have nice products but.. really? They have to step up their game in terms of shipping and.. personalization. I posted on their wall and they deleted my comment, I'm pretty sure. I asked if I was supposed to dress up as Snooki for Halloween witht that shade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Quote: Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

You too?  WTF, Glossybox?

 
As much as this sucks, I'm glad I wasn't the only one. Obviously something went wrong ont heir end. I emailed them already, and will call if they don't get back to me soon-ish. Birchbox needs about 2-3 days, so I might wait till Friday and see if they're on top of their game, at list CS-wise.

Bleh.


----------



## brio444 (Sep 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As much as this sucks, I'm glad I wasn't the only one. Obviously something went wrong ont heir end. I emailed them already, and will call if they don't get back to me soon-ish. Birchbox needs about 2-3 days, so I might wait till Friday and see if they're on top of their game, at list CS-wise.
> 
> Bleh.


 This is the third month in a row I've gotten shades for someone with completely different coloring than me.  I get that this month the R29 sub may have had a blank profile, but the other one is clear - fair + red hair.  They sent the brown senna gloss + dark brown "universal" eyebrow pencil (in retrospect not as far off as it could get!) and then dark brown Ellis Faas last month.  It would almost be comical if every month weren't a humongous hassle.  I'm probably going to call tomorrow because last month the email response was a total blow-off but the call led to a replacement.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have fair listed in my Glossybox profile, so I am wondering why some got the BB cream in #13 and some got #21.. Based on the other questions, the only other one that could possibly be a determining factor would be hair color. I wonder if they sent #21 to people with darker hair, and #13 to people with blonde?


 I am listed as Fair/Dark Blonde, and I got #21. Maybe you are right. #21 seems a little too rosy for me, maybe a shade too dark, but usable. I wish it were a little less pink though, since my fair skin has golden undertones.


----------



## Marciaxtrois (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I was surprised to get my box today and got the *Missha BB Cream *in #13 but it's just too light. Would anyone be interested in trading a #21 for the #13? I could ship it out tomorrow? I swatched it once. Thanks ladies!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 26, 2012)

So, I tried out the lipstick today and, despite the fact that I normally HATE lipstick, I love it! Such a pretty color, looks much better on than in the tube!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I tried out the lipstick today and, despite the fact that I normally HATE lipstick, I love it! Such a pretty color, looks much better on than in the tube!


 I got two GB's because I failed to cancel my original sub when I got the R29 deal. I normally would have sent the lipstick straight to my trade list, but I figured since I had two, I could trade one and play with the other. I REALLY like the consistency (I hate lipstick in general, too), and the finish. It's such a natural, not shiny look, densely pigmented, but light on the lips. I absolutely hate the color, though. On my yellow-based fair skin, it looks like bubble gum pink. This story does have a happy ending, however! I recently bought a couple of Clinique chubby sticks (newly discovered love), one of which was Hazelnut something or other, a really light beige-y color. I underestimated how pale the shade was (should have gotten the Tender Honey shade), so it is a great super-nude look, but not what I was going for. I happened to have it sitting right there, so I put it on over the pink lipstick, and OMG, the perfect natural pink lip! The chubby stick blended perfectly with the lipstick, and it lasted longer because of the awesome staying power of the lipstick. I would never in a million years buy these products to go together, but I'm happy I ended up finding a combination I like with two things I'm stuck with keeping or tossing. Yay! So... for anyone who is yellow like myself and can't do pinks, try a sheer nude color over it; you may end up liking it, too!


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 26, 2012)

I got my box today!!! As I had hoped~
I got my r29 box, which I listed some stuff a bit differently than my main account. I wrote dry skin instead of combo, so I got the makeup remover and I listed my color as light instead of medium because I'm a light-medium and I got... #13??? lollll

I'm actually really confused about my foundation color, because I have a LOT of pink in my face, but yellow on the rest of me so when I get color matched at Sephora and MAC... I'm pretty sure they're getting my color wrong because it looks to light or pink..... ughhhhhh

I haven't swatched anything yet, but I hear the colors get darker after oxidizing?? I think I'm either #21 or #23.

Foundation::

Bare Escentuals: Medium Beige

MAC Studio Tech: NC 25 / C3 &lt;-I think this is too light

MUFE HD: 120-125 &lt;- the first time I was told I was 125, the second time I was 120... confusing

CoverGirl Naturelux: Aspen &lt;- seems too pink.... and light...

Urban Decay: 3.0 &lt;- The first time I was told I was a 1.0....

Benefit Oxygen: Champagne &lt;I think someone else suggested I was a different color though...

I seriously need a foundation expert to look at my face lollllllll....

I'm trying to figure out what my HG foundation is, but it's difficult with so many... contradicting color matches... lol

Any suggestions???


----------



## Hilde (Sep 26, 2012)

Of course, I cancel Glossybox and you all start getting awesome stuff like the Ellis Faas and the cleansing water. Just throwing it out here, if anybody wants to trade their Koh Gen Do cleansing water, my trade list is here, please keep me in mind  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> : https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121990/birchbox-open-trade-thread/2550#post_1938383


----------



## xiehan (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hilde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Of course, I cancel Glossybox and you all start getting awesome stuff like the Ellis Faas and the cleansing water.


 Haha, same here! Sigh, Glossy was disappointing while I was subbed, and now that I'm unsubbed it's disappointing too, but for the opposite reason.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyway, as an update to my previous post - I have a trade lined up for the Missha in #21 but would still prefer to try the #13 instead, so if anybody wants to swap, PM me! Thanks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jadzia1971 (Sep 26, 2012)

I just got mine!  

*LAVERA Lait Corps Coconut Dream.  FULL SIZE (150 mL)

*LES SECRETS DE LOLY Apres Shampooing (50 mL).  I'm not quite sure what this is used for (hair repair and fortification, make it shiny?)

*ALGOTHERM Gel Creme Hydratana Yeux "Regard".15 mL.  I needed eye cream, so this is good!

*CASA D'ARGANE "Musc Gueliz" lotion parfumee pour le corps.  30mL.  A second body lotion?  Would have preferred not to have this duplication, but looking forward to trying it anyway.

*KRYOLAN POUR GLOSSYBOX.  Lipstick Rouge Fashion, "Glossy Pink."  FULL SIZE.  Not the most exciting shade, but because I tend to wear lipstick that makes me look like a Vegas showgirl, it'll be good to have a shade that is more appropriate to wear to the kids' school functions and such.

LOVE!  This was my first box.


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jadzia1971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got mine!
> 
> ...


 What country is this box from?


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jadzia1971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got mine!
> 
> ...


Wow this is a different box! Can you post pics?


----------



## Jadzia1971 (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What country is this box from?


 D'oh!  It's from France.  I took pics when it came and will post as soon as I can get my husband to email them to me.


----------



## emmakey9 (Sep 26, 2012)

This is my first Glossybox and I LOVE it! I got the Missha in #13 and even though I would've preferred #21 it blends in really well. No big deal. Really considering cancelling my Birchbox after this GB. Been really miss rather than hit with BB lately and I'd rather spend the extra $10 for boxes like this.


----------



## jamiestarlynn (Sep 26, 2012)

UK's September GlossyBox was SO much better than USA's.

Does anyone get a foreign transaction fee on their credit cards from ordering Glossybox?

I am trying to figure out which subscription box is charging me this fee on my card...


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jamiestarlynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> UK's September GlossyBox was SO much better than USA's.
> 
> ...


 Well, what did you get that was so much better?


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm really hoping for the makeup remover instead of the mattifying gel. I THINK my profile says dry skin? But maybe it says normal. I don't have oily skin. ever. It's being delivered today to my home addy, so I'll be able to get it tomorrow when I get back.


----------



## Jackieblue (Sep 26, 2012)

I have the 21 but I would like to try the 23 just to see the difference (or maybe blend them?). Please check out my list if you want to unload your #23. Thanks!


----------



## jamiestarlynn (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, what did you get that was so much better?


I get the USA, but I google to see what others get and the UK one is adorable this month.


----------



## jamiestarlynn (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, what did you get that was so much better?


I get the USA box, but I Google every month to read blogs about other subscribers reviews. I oddly can't find any USA boxes but only adorable UK boxes with Lady Gaga's FAME sample. *jealous*


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jamiestarlynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> UK's September GlossyBox was SO much better than USA's.
> 
> I get the USA box, but I Google every month to read blogs about other subscribers reviews. I oddly can't find any USA boxes but only adorable UK boxes with Lady Gaga's FAME sample. *jealous*


 Ohh. I just googled their box this month and I definitely think the USA box blows it away. We got two full size awesome products, a huge shampoo and conditioner and a lipstick while they got Body Shop and Loreal samples and I consider those brands really easy to find and relatively cheap. Plus a tiny perfume sample and some foil packs, meh I'm not really that impressed with it at all. But it just goes to show how subjective these things are, I love seeing how varied everyone's likes and dislikes are on this forum.


----------



## jamiestarlynn (Sep 26, 2012)

Everyone is usually completely opposite of me. haha.


----------



## emmakey9 (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ohh. I just googled their box this month and I definitely think the USA box blows it away. We got two full size awesome products, a huge shampoo and conditioner and a lipstick while they got Body Shop and Loreal samples and I consider those brands really easy to find and relatively cheap. Plus a tiny perfume sample and some foil packs, meh I'm not really that impressed with it at all. But it just goes to show how subjective these things are, I love seeing how varied everyone's likes and dislikes are on this forum.


 I agree. The blog reviews from the UK boxes I've read have mostly been along the lines of "really cute box, so-so contents." I am still so blown away by the full-size Missha and matte gel! After drowning in a sea of foil packets and miniscule samples from Birchbox, I am so glad to finally feel like I am getting my money's worth!


----------



## Jadzia1971 (Sep 26, 2012)

Okay, here are the pictures from the September 2012 French Glossybox:


----------



## Jadzia1971 (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wow this is a different box! Can you post pics?


 Depends on how long it takes me to get out of moderation.  : (  I tried to post them!  Hopefully the post will appear soon.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Sep 26, 2012)

I am sad to say that this box was not for me, so everything from it is up on my trade thread.  At least the little pink box is cute?  And I have loved many items from other months.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm really impressed with this months box! Love the sized and the products! I had to trade my BB cream in #13 for a BB cream in #21

But the new color looks great! I think they need to look at the profiles more or have skintone pictures to choose from. Because i consider myself light but not fair, yet they sent my the lightest color.


----------



## nguyend1anne (Sep 26, 2012)

M
My box came in! I'm super excited because this is my first GB! =)

I put my skin as being medium and I got #27. I just barely used it and I think it matches pretty well. We'll have to see when I use it tomorrow!


----------



## Ann Elaine (Sep 26, 2012)

if anyone wants to trade thier #23 Missha bb cream for my #27, and also my Koh Gen Do cleaning Spa water  makeup remover for the matifying gel PM me.


----------



## Ann Elaine (Sep 26, 2012)

so im new and didnt know you can only PM 2x a day???

so i cant write back to anyone thats sending me private messages. sorry. is there any other way to get in contact


----------



## jesmari (Sep 26, 2012)

My box came 2 days early!! So happy that I got it at a decent time this month considering last month I was one of the last ones to get it. I have to say I'm pretty happy with this box except for the lipstick. The color looks ugly on me. To me it looks like more of a light berry than a pink. It doesn't seem to blend well with my natural lip color or something. I thought the tube design was cute though. I got the BB cream in #23 and swatched it on the back of my hand. At first it looked a little light, but soon darkened a bit. I'm not sure if it's going to work on my face but even if it's too light I can just dust some powder over it and make it work. Maybe # 27 would have been better? I also LOVE the way the shampoo and conditioner smell and I can't wait to try it. I'm so thankful they didn't give us foil packets like Birchbox did this month. Those are a nightmare to use in the shower, especially when trying to save product for multiple uses. After last month I was so furious with Glossybox with all the shipping issues and rumors going around. But this being my second box, so far I'm pretty impressed. I bought a three month sub and next month will be my last. I'm considering another three month subscription after this one ends..


----------



## JessP (Sep 26, 2012)

My box is out for delivery today, yay!


----------



## NJBeauty80 (Sep 26, 2012)

Ug, I received my box today, and the BB was in #31. My profile was set to light, so I have no idea how that happened! Maybe customer service will be nice and send me a new one? #31 is totally not useable for me.


----------



## kcrowebird (Sep 26, 2012)

I would love to trade my spa water for the mattifying gel if anyone is interested! I also have a lot on my swap list below!


----------



## mermuse (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have fair listed in my Glossybox profile, so I am wondering why some got the BB cream in #13 and some got #21.. Based on the other questions, the only other one that could possibly be a determining factor would be hair color. I wonder if they sent #21 to people with darker hair, and #13 to people with blonde?


 
Nope.  For me light skin + brown hair = #13 which is somewhat workable but kind of ridiculous.  Seems like 13 would equal fair.


----------



## cakesandkream (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi Everyone! I'm new to the board and to Glossybox. I have about 5 different subscriptions total. I have a Missha #27 that I absolutely can't use. If anyone would like to swap an item regardless of box or month that would be great. Although I am a light to medium brown, I chose dark on my profile because most beauty boxes dont differentiate between ethnicities. Otherwise I'm going to have to trash a perfectly good product. The pink lipstick is also an awful pick for someone who has their profile set to dark. :-(


----------



## LAtPoly (Sep 26, 2012)

UGH - I still haven't heard back from Glossybox support (email + left a message) but now my order on Glossybox shows a tracking number.  It's still in NJ but at least it's on its way (in theory).

I just hope the bb cream is in a usable shade because I feel like all the trades will be done by the time I get it.  I always get the sub sooooo late.

I'm still curious what'll happen in November for us R29 people.  The Missha was supposed to be in that box, so are we getting two?  That's kinda lame if so...

-L


----------



## Dalisay (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> UGH - I still haven't heard back from Glossybox support (email + left a message) but now my order on Glossybox shows a tracking number.  It's still in NJ but at least it's on its way (in theory).
> 
> ...


 I didn't get any replies either, I had to give them a call. I talked to nicole and she's super nice. I had a couple ongoing problems with my r29 deal(got charged for the r29 and $60 regular 3 month) since last month. On top of that, my account showed cancelled(



). I got last month's box just fine. But this month, nothing.

I gave them a call, i explained my situation to her. She managed to process my refund today(something that another representative failed to do). Reactivated my voucher code for the r29 which means(from what she said) I'm getting October, November, and December with that code. She's also sending me a complimentary September box.

I guess I can't complain too much with all the problems. I ended up getting August and September free. It's always better to call, you get a response right away and something is done immediately.


----------



## Ann Elaine (Sep 26, 2012)

> I'm really hoping for the makeup remover instead of the mattifying gel. I THINK my profile says dry skin? But maybe it says normal. I don't have oily skin. ever. It's being delivered today to my home addy, so I'll be able to get it tomorrow when I get back.


 If you do let me know I have the makeup remover still sealed


----------



## arendish (Sep 26, 2012)

So happy! My box came today with the Spa Water (I have super dry skin, so no need for mattifying gel, I am permanently matte) and Missha in #21 which was perfect for me. Of course, I just bought the Skin 79 Gold BB cream, but I'm honestly thinking I'll like this one better. The Missha seems to have more of a dewy finish, which fits my preferences a little more. And, the pink lipstick looks super natural on me because I have really pink lips. Overall, probably my favorite sub box I've ever gotten.

I might cancel my Birchbox at this rate. This month I didn't use a single thing that came in it. I already had a cobalt blue polish and it was the only thing I was remotely interested in. I guess I used the twistband hair tie, but those tend to stretch out really quickly for me. I love the points system, but it's almost not worth it.


----------



## Coocabarra (Sep 26, 2012)

Got my box today, and I'm super happy! The lipstick is a great color, I love it. I even tried it on my 3 and 5 year old girls, (they always wanna try on the stuff that I get in my boxes) and it looked great on them too! I got the Missha in #13, I had my profile set to light. Swatched it on my hand, and it may be too light yet, not sure. After the kids go to bed, I'm going to play with it and put a bit on my face to see if it will work.

I am totally blown away by the sizes in these Glossyboxes! They are worth every penny and then some in my opinion. I canceled one of my birchboxes this month because I was getting the same boxes all the time, the samples were laughable, and they have so many variations on their boxes that it can never be fair. Rant over.....

I



Glossybox


----------



## nguyend1anne (Sep 26, 2012)

I got the #27. Its too dark. I would like to trade for a #23. If anyone would like to trade. Please pm me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> eh, now that i think about it- trading might be a hassle. I might just keep it and use less bronzer.


----------



## brio444 (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm starting to think the second wave was straight up random with the BB colors!  It sounds like it was a total crap shoot on what color you got.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 26, 2012)

I cant wait to get my box! Hopeully i get a 27 bc i already have (2) 23s and i dont want another one!!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So happy! My box came today with the Spa Water (I have super dry skin, so no need for mattifying gel, I am permanently matte) and Missha in #21 which was perfect for me. Of course, I just bought the Skin 79 Gold BB cream, but I'm honestly thinking I'll like this one better. The Missha seems to have more of a dewy finish, which fits my preferences a little more. And, the pink lipstick looks super natural on me because I have really pink lips. Overall, probably my favorite sub box I've ever gotten.
> 
> I might cancel my Birchbox at this rate. This month I didn't use a single thing that came in it. I already had a cobalt blue polish and it was the only thing I was remotely interested in. I guess I used the twistband hair tie, but those tend to stretch out really quickly for me. I love the points system, but it's almost not worth it.


 Interested in swapping the skin79 for #27? LOL Probably not but it's worth a try...the SG BB cream is my go-to!


----------



## princess2010 (Sep 26, 2012)

I've been using all the items in my Glossybox before I commented.

My thoughts are:

This is a fantastic box!!!!

I used the shampoo and conditioner and my hair was rocking today! Loved it!!!

MISSHA is already in my makeup collection but I love it and can always use more. I got #13 which I can wear though it's not ideal. I describe myself as fair/light and I have dark hair. I can wear #13, #21, and #23. BB creams are good like that.

I really like the lipstick. I find it almost works as a lip stain/lipstick. My lips were tinted for a long time after the lipstick wore off.

I'm LOVING the mattifying gel!!! I get oily during the day and I feel it keeps me from having to reapply powder 20 times a day.

GB hit it out of the park again this month for me. I'm a little scared about next month being spa themed. I'm REALLY hoping it's not a box of bath stuff.


----------



## amoeba (Sep 26, 2012)

This is my first time getting a glossybox and after all the notorious things I heard about their shipping, I didn't expect my box to arrive today! I came home to find that I got the Missha in #13 even though I chose light skin and black hair.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not the best match for me.

If anyone has a #23 and wants to trade for a 13, please message me about a trade!!


----------



## princess2010 (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh I forgot to talk about shipping. GB has notoriously slow shipping but I really liked how they didn't send the tracking numbers this month until the boxes had started moving. I felt like my box took way less time to get here than usual. I also got it 2 days ahead of schedule which was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 26, 2012)

Me too!  But mine was 3 days early!  Honestly I was happy to get it in the month of the box!  



> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh I forgot to talk about shipping. GB has notoriously slow shipping but I really liked how they didn't send the tracking numbers this month until the boxes had started moving. I felt like my box took way less time to get here than usual. I also got it 2 days ahead of schedule which was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## makeupqueen0 (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nguyend1anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ^^hot date tomorrow?    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I can't wait to get my first one in too!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 26, 2012)

So... I got two boxes this month, because I was reluctant to cancel my original account when I signed up for the R29 deal. I intended to cancel my original account before October's box, but of course as soon as I made that decision, I got an email saying I had been charged for October's box. Boo. So NOW I'm wondering if I should just go ahead and keep two boxes for November, since apparently that one may be different for those who signed up through R29? Am I being foolish? Since we already got the Missha, maybe they are NOT actually going to be different? I'm afraid of not being able to sign back up for December. Have any recent new subscribers had a waitlist or anything? I feel like I need a mom to tell me what to do! haha


----------



## makeupqueen0 (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So... I got two boxes this month, because I was reluctant to cancel my original account when I signed up for the R29 deal. I intended to cancel my original account before October's box, but of course as soon as I made that decision, I got an email saying I had been charged for October's box. Boo. So NOW I'm wondering if I should just go ahead and keep two boxes for November, since apparently that one may be different for those who signed up through R29? Am I being foolish? Since we already got the Missha, maybe they are NOT actually going to be different? I'm afraid of not being able to sign back up for December. Have any recent new subscribers had a waitlist or anything? I feel like I need a mom to tell me what to do! haha


 Just keep both!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 27, 2012)

I tried the shampoo and conditioner tonight, and I like it! Smells really really good, kind of reminds me of a less vanilla-y Dreamy Vanilla Woods or something...kind of soft and warm.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

And I just noticed that the card says Moisturizing shampoo and conditioner, but I actually received the Balancing!


----------



## makeupqueen0 (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nguyend1anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hot date tomorrow?    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I can't wait to get my first glossybox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupqueen0 (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nguyend1anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box came in! I'm super excited because this is my first GB! =)
> 
> I put my skin as being medium and I got #27. I just barely used it and I think it matches pretty well. We'll have to see when I use it tomorrow!


 Oh hot date tomorrow?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I can't wait to get my first glossybox!


----------



## makeupqueen0 (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh I forgot to talk about shipping. GB has notoriously slow shipping but I really liked how they didn't send the tracking numbers this month until the boxes had started moving. I felt like my box took way less time to get here than usual. I also got it 2 days ahead of schedule which was a pleasant surprise.


 Yeah, I'm still waiting on mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Babs (Sep 27, 2012)

Unrelated but I thought I would share my *$10 off $40 single use *codes for *Beauty.com *which expires at the end of the month *(9/30*). I figure everyone here appreciate the brands they carry. Free shipping and no tax with free sample packets. Enjoy, I have 4 of them:

9a75b0d8b29d5e1

8sb48111669d5e1

8g5ae49cb9d5e1

9d5bfd33f49d5e1


----------



## xoxoJannet (Sep 27, 2012)

Mine finally moved to Richmond, CA. Just going to watch it sit there for a couple days before it moves to my post office.

Can anyone else comment on Glossybox's facebook? I can't see any of the recent user posts. Around this time, I usually watch people receive their boxes and post pictures while mine painfully and slowly comes as mine are one of the last ones to be delivered.


----------



## unique180 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi there,

I received the cleansing water and am not interested in it at all. Will you be interested for an exchange for your mattifying gel?

Please inbox me

Thank you!


----------



## unique180 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi there,

Would you like to trade your mattifying gel for my cleansing spa water?

Please inbox me

Thank you!


----------



## murflegirl (Sep 27, 2012)

STILL haven't been charged, so I STILL haven't received a box.

Ugh. Calling them today.


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> STILL haven't been charged, so I STILL haven't received a box.
> 
> Ugh. Calling them today.


 I paid for a 3 month sub that started in august and haven't received a box either. 2 days since I emailed, no response! I don't think I should have to harass them to get something I already paid for. I'm mad, but mostly mad at myself for giving glossybox ANOTHER chance.


----------



## Jess Bailey (Sep 27, 2012)

i believe mine should arrive today. i've got this month and next left of my 6mo sub. the contents keep getting better, in my opinion, but i'm not seeing improvements in shipping and customer service so i'm not sure if i'll renew.


----------



## arendish (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Interested in swapping the skin79 for #27? LOL Probably not but it's worth a try...the SG BB cream is my go-to!


Oh, man, #27 would never work on my pale self. I will only continue to pale as the fall drags on...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I get about one good month out of my summer tan.


----------



## nguyend1anne (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *makeupqueen0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hot date tomorrow?    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I can't wait to get my first glossybox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 haha! If you really wanna call going to the eye dr. a date, okay. LOL. Nah, it was so late in the afternoon yesterday I didn't want to redo my makeup, but I ended up washing my face and trying it on before my volleyball game anyway. Maybe it's because I used moisturizer before hand, but it felt to greasy to me. I'll try again this time without moisturizer and see. I definitely wish I would have received the #23 because my friends who already use it, told me it matched perfectly.  I think if it was still summer #27 would work, but I'm too lazy to deal with trading and waiting, so i'll just keep it and use less bronzer i suppose.


----------



## Tampajane (Sep 27, 2012)

I like the Sept box ok- except that I am very fair with blonde hair and got the BB in #31. Anyone need that color? I will swap out. 13? 21? Here's hoping...


----------



## LAtPoly (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I paid for a 3 month sub that started in august and haven't received a box either. 2 days since I emailed, no response! I don't think I should have to harass them to get something I already paid for. I'm mad, but mostly mad at myself for giving glossybox ANOTHER chance.


 I'm guessing they are short staffed but I did get an email response today.  My box is finally enroute!  It won't be here until October but that's okay.  I don't think I've gotten a box the same month w/Glossybox.  

I did have my profile for both the regular sub (currently cancelled) and the R29 sub filled out so I'm hoping to get a BB cream close to my shade.  If so, I'll be completely happy with this month.  If I get what looks like a random shade, I might be cranky.

I emailed a few days ago (maybe Friday) and just got my response + tracking email today.  They do get back to you, but you have to be patient... (it sucks).

-L


----------



## bells (Sep 27, 2012)

I came here to post that my GB was scheduled to be delivered the day after we're leaving town for a few days...checked the tracking just in case and it's out for delivery right now! Of course, that probably means my irritating postperson just left a missed delivery slip and I'll have to wait until tomorrow to get it..

I really hope the BB cream is in a wearable shade for me, I'm working an overnight shift tonight, worked one yesterday &amp; haven't been able to sleep. I need all the help I can get!!


----------



## Eleda (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello,

I got BB #27. I am very fair. Thinking of trading it for something like spa water. Also, not liking the mattifying gel. I haven't tried them and I am not planning to, so they are brand new. I am a grad student and I have exams next week, so will be studying hard. I will come back with this next week, so as not to make people wait for me, but if someone is interested, please know there is one more person to trade with




 and keep in mind, just a heads up. Thank you. I will also figure out how to post spoilers, hope this is already fine at the moment to post like this.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Tampajane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I like the Sept box ok- except that I am very fair with blonde hair and got the BB in #31. Anyone need that color? I will swap out. 13? 21?
> 
> Here's hoping...


 Do you have your skintone listed on your profile?


----------



## Marshie (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> STILL haven't been charged, so I STILL haven't received a box.
> 
> Ugh. Calling them today.


Sounds just like me! I had to hound them email after email and they never answered the phone. I am most likely done with GB!


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 27, 2012)

lmao, oh glossybox, never stop. 

Quote: Dear Jenna, Thank you for your email. There was an error with the processing of your order, we will ship you box via FedEx tomorrow.Please excuse the delay. Kind regards, The GLOSSYBOX Team


----------



## mermuse (Sep 27, 2012)

I have no idea why the BB cream colors seem so random other they were sent a certain amount of each, matched to a point, and then randomly sent the rest out.  So strange!


----------



## kristenrosas (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm a new member here and only a two month member of Glossybox! So far, I love the GB I have received. Mine just came in the mail and I also was sent a #27 BB Cream!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I usually wear the lightest shade of foundation so this is way, way too dark for me. Anybody that needs a #27 color willing to switch for a #13? I can ship it out to you ASAP!


----------



## unique180 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi there

Would you like to swap the mattifying gel for the cleansing water that I have. It is sealed and I haven't opened it. My oily skin needs that gel :-(

Please let me know

Thanks!


----------



## NataliaMae (Sep 27, 2012)

Love my September box, EXCEPT my lipstick was completely melted and all over the rest of the products


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *unique180* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi there
> 
> ...


 If you look at the post by the person you're trying to contact, click the button in the bottom right that says "Quote" and you'll be able to type your message with their quoted comment above it like I'm doing here so that people know who you are talking to!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried the shampoo and conditioner tonight, and I like it! Smells really really good, kind of reminds me of a less vanilla-y Dreamy Vanilla Woods or something...kind of soft and warm.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> And I just noticed that the card says Moisturizing shampoo and conditioner, but I actually received the Balancing!


 I also received bottles that say "Balancing," and I suspect it may be the same thing. The company is apparently rebranding itself. Apparently the shampoo/conditioner are intended as maintenance following a Keratin treatment of theirs?

I really liked the smell of them, too, and my hair felt amazing afterward! It was definitely moisturizing, even if the label didn't say so. I almost felt like I had put too much conditioner in most of the day, but my hair is thin, so heavy conditioners often have that effect.


----------



## missionista (Sep 27, 2012)

Woo hoo!  After days of not updating, and "departing IN", my box is out for delivery!  Should be a nice thing to come home to.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Sep 27, 2012)

I got my box!  I received #21 (light beige) and it's supposed to be a warm tone.  I think that will be a good match.  Haven't tried it yet.  And I received the Koh Gen Do instead of the OC8 gel.  Really glad about that.  My primer is already a mattifier and with winter coming, I tend to have dry skin.

Another fantastic box.  So so so happy with it!!!


----------



## bells (Sep 27, 2012)

I got #23 in the BB cream. I was SURE it was going to be to dark, but it blended in perfectly on my hand much to my surprise. I *think* it looks okay on my face, but the lighting in my bathroom is really yellow. I always put a little bit of Benefit Georgia face powder on and I kinda over did it, I think. Even if I swap it for another shade, I'm soooo happy I got to try this product. 

I did notice it settled into the wrinkles around my mouth/chin and on my forehead. I'm not sure what to do about that.


----------



## Shayna11 (Sep 27, 2012)

Would anyone be willing to trade my 21 for their 13?  I'm extremely pale and always wear the lightest shade in everything.  I'll ship promptly!


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Sep 27, 2012)

I thought that 21 was too light, but I gave it another try and really blended this time, and I'm glad that I did. It actually looks really nice. The lighter tone covered up a lot of my redness and after it was on you couldnt tell I was wearing it. Most of the other foundations/bb creams I've tried if you look really closely you could tell there was foundation there. This really blended well and my skin looked natural (even up close) after all was said and done. Aweomse! Very happy with this box and the last few ones. All usable prodcuts.  Cancelling BB soon, waste of money compared to these....


----------



## DragonChick (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NataliaMae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love my September box, EXCEPT my lipstick was completely melted and all over the rest of the products


 Ouch. Mine was broken and half stuck to the inside of the cap, but the awesomeness of the box negates the bad lipstick.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh, man, #27 would never work on my pale self. I will only continue to pale as the fall drags on...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I get about one good month out of my summer tan.


 Aw, yeah, I hear you. 

I'll probably just save the BB cream since I never opened it, and use it as a gift for my sister in law for Christmas.. or hell, maybe I'll just give it to her next time I see her lol


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Sep 27, 2012)

This is sort of random, but if any of you ladies doesn't use or want your empty glossyboxes I would really, really love them! I cancelled my subscription after two months  because the boxes were my favorite part (although now it seems the boxes are a lot better!) Please PM if you're willing to part with your empty boxes, I'd gladly pay shipping!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is sort of random, but if any of you ladies doesn't use or want your empty glossyboxes I would really, really love them! I cancelled my subscription after two months  because the boxes were my favorite part (although now it seems the boxes are a lot better!) Please PM if you're willing to part with your empty boxes, I'd gladly pay shipping!


 I could send you some of mine... curious, though, what you plan to do with them?  /emoticons/smile[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I could send you some of mine... curious, though, what you plan to do with them?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


that would be great!! I use them for storage - right now I have stationary in one and makeup samples in another. I have a couple of birchboxes that hold other items and I would like to have everything stored in glossyboxes. I think they're cute, sturdy, and I'm completely anal when it comes to having things match (even in my closets!)


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shayna11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Would anyone be willing to trade my 21 for their 13?  I'm extremely pale and always wear the lightest shade in everything.  I'll ship promptly!


 I'll trade with you, I got shade 13 and I'm more of a light medium complexion lol....


----------



## xoxoJannet (Sep 28, 2012)

I received my Glossybox earlier than the expected date! Yay! I'm happy that I got the make up remover rather than the mattifying gel which most people seem to love because I have no use of it whereas I have use for the make up remover. I also got Missah in #27 (Honey Beige) which fits my skin perfectly (I am a light medium tone)! I don't need coverage but I feel like having this around for photoshoots and picture days is REALLY handy! 



 I love how it's lightweight and provides SPF too! I didn't think I would love this product as much as I do...!

I assume everyone got the lipstick in Glossy Pink? I adore mine! The only thing I don't like about this box is the GKHAIR pair. Is anyone interested in trading these from me?


----------



## ShimiMeow (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi! I'm new to the forum. I just received my glossybox in the mail and got the bb cream in #13. anyone willing to trade for their #21?

Traded!


----------



## missionista (Sep 28, 2012)

Wow, I am so impressed with GB this month.  In fact, I was prepared not to renew my subscription when the 6 months were up, but between last month and this month, I might just have to keep it!

Thankfully, I got the makeup remover, not the mattifying gel.  It worked very well on some of my easy-to-remove makeup.  I'll have to test it out on the more difficult stuff.  They sent the BB cream in #21, and on my hand it was a little too light, but it looked just about perfect when swatched on my face.  For reference, I am a MAC NW20.  I'll have to try a full face/full day's wear.  The lipstick arrived undamaged, and looks great, very neutral.  Curious to try out the shampoo/conditioner.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, I am so impressed with GB this month.  In fact, I was prepared not to renew my subscription when the 6 months were up, but between last month and this month, I might just have to keep it!
> 
> Thankfully, I got the makeup remover, not the mattifying gel.  It worked very well on some of my easy-to-remove makeup.  I'll have to test it out on the more difficult stuff.  They sent the BB cream in #21, and on my hand it was a little too light, but it looked just about perfect when swatched on my face.  For reference, I am a MAC NW20.  I'll have to try a full face/full day's wear.  The lipstick arrived undamaged, and looks great, very neutral.  Curious to try out the shampoo/conditioner.


 I agree! I have absolutely no interest in the shampoo/conditioner though. 





Should I be worried about the make up remover? It says that it's oil-free and mildly acidic. It appears to be oil free but what is mildly acidic supposed to mean...?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 28, 2012)

Ahhhh I love the shampoo and conditioner! I really wish I had things to trade because I'd load up on all of yours, LOL. Shouldn't have given my trade pile to my sister. Sigh.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahhhh I love the shampoo and conditioner! I really wish I had things to trade because I'd load up on all of yours, LOL. Shouldn't have given my trade pile to my sister. Sigh.


 Hahah aww!


----------



## CKennedy9687 (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm looking to trade the shampoo and conditioner together for the Koh Gen Do makeup remover. Let me know if anyone's interested. Thanks


----------



## DragonChick (Sep 28, 2012)

Does anyone know what the shelf life of the BB cream is? The date on mine says 20111007, which from what I've been able to find online is the manufacture date, and the scant little info online says the shelf life is a year. If this is true, then this expires in a week or so?


----------



## Auntboo (Sep 28, 2012)

I could be off base but I always thought the little jar icon indicated shelf life _once opened_, not from date of manufacture.


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my Glossybox earlier than the expected date! Yay! I'm happy that I got the make up remover rather than the mattifying gel which most people seem to love because I have no use of it whereas I have use for the make up remover. I also got Missah in #27 (Honey Beige) which fits my skin perfectly (I am a light medium tone)! I don't need coverage but I feel like having this around for photoshoots and picture days is REALLY handy!
> 
> ...


 I'd be down to trade for your shampoo and conditioner, they worked really well for me. Check out my trade thread in my signature and see if there's anything you like!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tameloy (Sep 28, 2012)

Finally got my GB yesterday. Can't go wrong with 3 full size products. I got the spa water, and the BB cream in #21, which should be a good match for me. I tried on the lipstick, and it was too pink for me. I tried scrubbing it off and it stained my lips pink for the rest of the night! I'll probably give it to my mom. I don't do pink very well!


----------



## theredwonder (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got my GB yesterday. Can't go wrong with 3 full size products. I got the spa water, and the BB cream in #21, which should be a good match for me. I tried on the lipstick, and it was too pink for me. I tried scrubbing it off and it stained my lips pink for the rest of the night! I'll probably give it to my mom. I don't do pink very well!


 I had that same problem with the lipstick. I swatched it on my arm for a blog photo and it took forever to get off, even in the shower!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## xoxoJannet (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know what the shelf life of the BB cream is? The date on mine says 20111007, which from what I've been able to find online is the manufacture date, and the scant little info online says the shelf life is a year. If this is true, then this expires in a week or so?


 That would be horrible if it were true...Mine reads ì œì¡°20122119. So this should be the manufacturing date. Does that mean it already expired or I can use it up to one more year after this...? Maybe we should check with Glossybox..


----------



## princess2010 (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That would be horrible if it were true...Mine reads ì œì¡°20122119. So this should be the manufacturing date. Does that mean it already expired or I can use it up to one more year after this...? Maybe we should check with Glossybox


 I have two MISSHA bb creams I bought from Missha's site and they both have similar numbers and are perfectly fine. I think they say 1 year from manufacture date to cover their asses but it's probably from when it's opened that really counts. It's not fresh ingredients that can rot like the Befine expired face wash I got from BB that smelled like vomit. Of course those were about 5 years expired. The Missha tubes don't let air in so it's not a great environment for bacteria to thrive. I will use mine until they are gone or unless I notice something off but right now they are perfectly fine for use.


----------



## annieha10 (Sep 28, 2012)

funny to see familiar korean writing on here. haha..


----------



## Jeka19 (Sep 28, 2012)

Am I the only one that received the BB cream in #31 ? It's perfect for me bc I have olive skin, I'm just curious if anyone else got the same one...


----------



## OohLala21 (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Tampajane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I like the Sept box ok- except that I am very fair with blonde hair and got the BB in #31. Anyone need that color? I will swap out. 13? 21?
> 
> Here's hoping...


 I would be willing to trade you something for the BB in #31, but I received #27 and it's too light for me.


----------



## dotybird (Sep 28, 2012)

> Am I the only one that received the BB cream in #31 ? It's perfect for me bc I have olive skin, I'm just curious if anyone else got the same one...


 I also got #31. At first I thought it would be too dark but it's actually perfect. I have used it for the past three days now and I am happy with the results. It provides better coverage than my Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer and it doesn't feel heavy at all.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Sep 28, 2012)

I got two conditioners. Wish I would have got a shampoo to try w/ the cream rinse. I love missha, and already own this bb cream. I'll probably toss my old one though- its abt one yr old.


----------



## Shannon28 (Sep 28, 2012)

I got my first glossybox today and I really like it. I got the missha bb cream in 21. I thought it would be too dark since I'm usually the second lightest shade of everything, but it blended really well. I think maybe the tone is what makes the difference? I also got the mattifying gel which I have no use for in the winter. If anyone wants it let me know, otherwise it'll go to the swap. The lipstick color is pretty and flattering, not my norm but I like it.


----------



## tofnl (Sep 28, 2012)

I got my box today and I was pretty happy with everything but my MISSHA BB creme I got #23 which is way to light and ashy! I need #27 or #31. Is anyone willing to trade?


----------



## Babs (Sep 28, 2012)

I am a MAC NC30 and the #27 works very well (if this helps anyone guess what shade they are). I am a little bummed I don't get to try out the OC8 mattifying gel 




 but smell aside, how well does it work? Is it worth looking into for someone with a really oily T zone?


----------



## Shannon28 (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am a MAC NC30 and the #27 works very well (if this helps anyone guess what shade they are). I am a little bummed I don't get to try out the OC8 mattifying gel
> 
> ...


I have one I won't use. Do you have a trade list?


----------



## Dots (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm still waiting on my box...


----------



## Babs (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have one I won't use. Do you have a trade list?


 Hi Shannon,

I'll send you a private message.


----------



## bells (Sep 28, 2012)

Glossybox, lipstick doesn't work like that.





Whoops...

Edit: Removed link, added pic


----------



## iPretty949 (Sep 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bells* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Glossybox, lipstick doesn't work
> 
> ...


 
Yeah. Mine was like that too. It was stuck on the lid and kinda got ruined.

Any fix for that? I love the color but it was too dry. trying to just use a lip brush with it since its not sticking to the tube. It's soooo difficult to open.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 29, 2012)

mine got stuck in the cap too.. i just used my thumb and finger to take it out and shove it back in the other end.. haha nothing too serious


----------



## CaptainSassy (Sep 29, 2012)

Got my box yesterday. I'm blond and fair and would love to trade my #27 honey beige for #21. I would also like to trade the cleanser for the mattifying gel. kinda bummed that they didn't look at my profile.


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 29, 2012)

I got #13 and I'm more of a Light Medium (like NC25-ish when I'm not tanned). I think #21 might be a better match for me, anyone interested in trading?


----------



## amoeba (Sep 29, 2012)

I also got a #13 and am looking to trade for a #21 or a #23.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully, I can get this traded or else it will be such a waste! I never even opened it (I have used their product before and already know what color I am).


----------



## Emr410 (Sep 29, 2012)

Finally got my box today! Love almost everything about it. I did get the missha in 13 and would like to trade for a 21. It is unused and unswatched and I would prefer the same. I also would like to trade the lipstick for the mattyfying gel if anyone is interested. PM me!!


----------



## Caryatid (Sep 29, 2012)

I did not receive a GlossyBox, but if anyone might be interested in trading #13 (or if there is a lighter one?) if they think it might match someone who's ghost-white, I would be in! PM me for some items I have.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xoxoJannet (Sep 29, 2012)

I JUST received another July Glossybox...the other variation with the Rouge balm...


----------



## jesmari (Sep 29, 2012)

This BB cream is amazing! So far I've used it for about 3 days and haven't tried any primer with it to get the full effect. My skin feels soo smooth! Do you ladies recommend using it with a primer or without?


----------



## Emr410 (Sep 29, 2012)

I wonder if the gel vs cleanser had anything to do with the bb color. Like fair or light skin with the cleanser got 13 (my combo) and fair and light skin with the gel got 21. On a side note, glossybox is my favorite sub. I have liked every box so far. They do what everyone complains about with other subscriptions. They send large deluxe and full size items, make up items, shampoo and conditioner together, and items and brands that are new and not overdone. I definitely think its worth the $$.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Sep 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Emr410* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wonder if the gel vs cleanser had anything to do with the bb color. Like fair or light skin with the cleanser got 13 (my combo) and fair and light skin with the gel got 21.
> 
> On a side note, glossybox is my favorite sub. I have liked every box so far. They do what everyone complains about with other subscriptions. They send large deluxe and full size items, make up items, shampoo and conditioner together, and items and brands that are new and not overdone. I definitely think its worth the $$.


 I received the cleanser with 21.  

And I agree, GB is fantastic!


----------



## caribbeanblue (Sep 29, 2012)

This is my first Glossybox, and I am incredibly happy with the quality &amp; size of the products. I got the BB cream and Koh Gen Do cleaning water combo. I am particularly happy that I didn't get the mattifying gel; it would have wrecked my sensitive, dry skin. Unfortunately, despite having "light" in my profile, I got the BB cream in 27. I tried a swatch on my skin and blended-- while it lightened somewhat, it doesn't match completely. If anyone wants to trade for a 21 or 23, I'm game.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received the cleanser with 21.
> 
> And I agree, GB is fantastic!


 Same here.  I think I got the cleanser (really, a makeup remover) because my skin type is listed as "dry," which probably translates to "does not mean mattifying gel."  It gets oily in the summer, but that only lasts about half as long in my area as it does for the rest of the county and comes along much later (last year, it seems like it was something like three weeks in September), so I stuck with the dry skin in my profile because my summer skin DOES NOT LIKE when I use new products, but I'm constantly trying new moisturizers in the winter because my skin is freakishly dry for a good nine months out of the year, combination for two, and an acidic** oilslick what passes for summer, so it makes sense to just go ahead and stick with getting stuff for dry skin year-round.

**  (I can't even wear sunscreen in the summer because it interacts with that skin acid and does this nasty chemical burn thing.  And if I sweat, teeny tiny blisters!  So fun!)


----------



## xoxoJannet (Sep 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Emr410* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wonder if the gel vs cleanser had anything to do with the bb color. Like fair or light skin with the cleanser got 13 (my combo) and fair and light skin with the gel got 21.
> 
> On a side note, glossybox is my favorite sub. I have liked every box so far. They do what everyone complains about with other subscriptions. They send large deluxe and full size items, make up items, shampoo and conditioner together, and items and brands that are new and not overdone. I definitely think its worth the $$.


 That's a great inference. I got No. 27 Honey Beige with the cleanser.


----------



## amoeba (Sep 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Emr410* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wonder if the gel vs cleanser had anything to do with the bb color. Like fair or light skin with the cleanser got 13 (my combo) and fair and light skin with the gel got 21.


 I put light skin, and got the mattifying gel and #13. I think they take into acct what you put for skin type (dry, oily, combo).


----------



## xoxoJannet (Sep 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amoeba* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I put light skin, and got the mattifying gel and #13. I think they take into acct what you put for skin type (dry, oily, combo).


 Probably but it doesn't seem like they took everyone's skin tones into consideration. I'm fortunate to receive one in my shade but not all of us did. I think I put medium skin tone with dry or sensitive skin type. If you had the mattifying gel, does that mean you put down oily skin...possibly?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *amoeba* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kalmekrzy (Sep 30, 2012)

> That's a great inference. I got No. 27 Honey Beige with the cleanser.


I also got #27 and the cleanser. I think the 27 is a little too dark for me. I also would've prefered the mattifying gel if anyone wants to trade for the cleanser. Also if anyone has the next shade lighter to the 27 to trade for the 27 I'm willing. I only swatched a tiny tiny bit.


----------



## Shannon28 (Sep 30, 2012)

I put combo and fair and received 21 and the mattifying gel. I wonder if I should change my profile since I only get oily during the summer. Does glossybox use the profile to send out products on a regular basis or only occasionally?


----------



## kalmekrzy (Sep 30, 2012)

> Unrelated but I thought I would share my *$10 off $40 single use* codes for *Beauty.com* which expires at the end of the month *(9/30*). I figure everyone here appreciate the brands they carry. Free shipping and no tax with free sample packets. Enjoy, I have 4 of them: 9a75b0d8b29d5e1 8sb48111669d5e1 8g5ae49cb9d5e1 9d5bfd33f49d5e1


Thanks for the codes. It works out better than my 20% discount that I get because I'm a Walgreens employee and they own beauty.com as well as drugstore.com Walgreens employees get a 20% discount on both sites.


----------



## mimimickey (Sep 30, 2012)

Anyone want to trade the #31 for either the 13 or 21? Unopened and brand new. I put fair and they sent the 31, which won't work, obviously.

thanks!


----------



## pride (Sep 30, 2012)

I got my box! I put light and blemished because I didn't want to get anything that could break me out, but I ended up with the #23 bb and the makeup remover. I'm happy with the remover but a little wtf @ #23. I just gave it to my mom since that's the shade she uses. No problems with my lipstick but I also got two conditioners. @[email protected]


----------



## Babs (Sep 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kalmekrzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thanks for the codes. It works out better than my 20% discount that I get because I'm a Walgreens employee and they own beauty.com as well as drugstore.com
> 
> Walgreens employees get a 20% discount on both sites.


 You're very welcome. I am glad someone used it. I buy too much stuff from there and everytime they try to lure me in further with those awesome discounts.


----------



## Dots (Sep 30, 2012)

Got my box...I received #31. I was nervous about which shade I would get but seems they did try to match the profile. This is going to be my first experience with a BB Cream. It seems a little dark maybe? But hoping that it will adjust...that's how it works, right? Do u think if it seems too dark to begin with, it wouldn't match later? The one thing which was a nice surprise was the smell of the product...it smells pretty nice. I'm used to foundations smelling kinda eh...but this smells calming.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NaturalOrganicB (Sep 30, 2012)

That's a really great way to recycle Glossy Boxes... Keep that in mind on other stuff!!!

Thanks for the helpful link and blog!


----------



## CindyLou (Sep 30, 2012)

I got the #27 bb cream which is way too dark for me and I am hoping if anyone who has #13 wants to trade with me? Many thanks.


----------



## cb2live (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi CindyLou, I have #13 and it is way to light for me. Happy to trade with you. PLeas elet me know.


----------



## pookiebear81 (Oct 1, 2012)

Sorry if this was answered elsewhere in this thread, but going through 16 pages worth of comments is a little daunting. Does anyone know the purpose of the profile? I understand they have thousands of subscriptions to send, but what is the point of asking your skin tone if they are not going to send a shade that will work for you? I have a light skin tone and would need #13 in the BB Cream, but they sent me #31, which is the darkest (I think). I've been reading a lot of other comments who had the same problem.


----------



## mimimickey (Oct 1, 2012)

I subbed really late in the month - I've started thinking that has something to do with the skin color and shade discrepancy. It seems more of the issues started appearing with the later posters.


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 1, 2012)

Still no box for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I feel like they should have idk...sent it express or something if they "forgot" to send me a box. I mean REALLY. ugh.


----------



## LAtPoly (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no box for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I feel like they should have idk...sent it express or something if they "forgot" to send me a box. I mean REALLY. ugh.


 FWIW, you're not the only one...

The expected delivery date is 10/05-10/09.  Sigh.  

Every single box has arrived the following month for me, and the last two have been shipped SUPER late.  Thank goodness their products have been awesome lately...it makes up for the piss poor shipping method.


----------



## Auntboo (Oct 1, 2012)

I don't know if many people noticed but the boxes with the mattifying gel were shipped with ORM-D labelling and had to go by ground shipping (and therefore took extra long, just like the boxes with the nailpolish last month). I don't know if they treated the boxes with the cleansing water differently or not.


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> FWIW, you're not the only one...
> 
> ...


 Well the thing that sucks is they legitimately did forget to send me my box...its not the shipping. I live 4 hours from NYC in a major metropolitan area, my box has always made it in 5 days or less...I haven't even received a tracking number...and they didn't provide me one when I emailed them.

It sucks that your box takes so long too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Why...that's all I want to know. I know how newgistics works but for 21 dollars...switch shipping companies.

October is the last month in my three month sub (which was the..3rd chance I've given glossybox to get things right) and it will be my last. If only someone could nail down the samples of glossybox with the shipping of sample society, that would be my ideal sub and i'd pay 30 dollars for that box, lol.


----------



## LAtPoly (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well the thing that sucks is they legitimately did forget to send me my box...its not the shipping. I live 4 hours from NYC in a major metropolitan area, my box has always made it in 5 days or less...I haven't even received a tracking number...and they didn't provide me one when I emailed them.
> 
> ...


 They forgot to send mind too - not sure why but this was month #1 of a 3 month sub (R29).


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They forgot to send mind too - not sure why but this was month #1 of a 3 month sub (R29).


 Hmm I wonder if it has something to do with their system not pulling the non-monthly subscribers. I'm not R29, but I do have a 3 month sub. Seriously glossybox get your shit together. I kind of find that to be unacceptable...we've ALREADY given them 50+ dollars...and they forget about us?


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 2, 2012)

Jenna-

Did they admit they forgot it? A database issue you think?



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well the thing that sucks is they legitimately did forget to send me my box...its not the shipping. I live 4 hours from NYC in a major metropolitan area, my box has always made it in 5 days or less...I haven't even received a tracking number...and they didn't provide me one when I emailed them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Jenna-
> 
> Did they admit they forgot it? A database issue you think?


 Well they said: 

Quote: There was an error with the processing of your order, we will ship you box via FedEx tomorrow.

Which since I placed my order for 3 months in August and the payment went through fine, and I received the August box, there really wasn't any processing left other than to pull those of us with a 3 month sub that fell in the month of September, and those parameters shouldn't be hard to get out of a database, but based on the database we use at work I can see how easy it would be to forget to include those who's three months started in July, August, and September. So while its mostly an assumption, thats the only reason I can come to.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 2, 2012)

I use one too, so that is why I figured someone made an extremely careless error and did not do due diligence by checking their work



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well they said:
> 
> Which since I placed my order for 3 months in August and the payment went through fine, and I received the August box, there really wasn't any processing left other than to pull those of us with a 3 month sub that fell in the month of September, and those parameters shouldn't be hard to get out of a database, but based on the database we use at work I can see how easy it would be to forget to include those who's three months started in July, August, and September. So while its mostly an assumption, thats the only reason I can come to.


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use one too, so that is why I figured someone made an extremely careless error and did not do due diligence by checking their work


 Yup, I agree. Its not that hard to pull a report, but if you don't set up something accurately, that report won't work. Of course, if there database is anything like the one I use (personify) its possible it wasn't human error, lol.


----------



## brio444 (Oct 2, 2012)

Probably shouldn't copy/paste the email, but GB CS said I should be able to use the wrong foundation color as a bronzer, so the DO think I should rock it like Snooki.  suuuuure.   But, as per, I called and got a much better response.  I've already traded for the correct shade so I'm not even bothered about exchanging anymore, but I'm really concerned that this keeps happening.  And they keep saying they're matching to my profile, so I called to just see if I'm seeing a different profile on my end than they are on theirs.  She suggested I fill it out again, and whatever.  And you do need to re-do a separate profile if you signed up under the R29 deal.


----------



## Ashacroo (Oct 2, 2012)

> Just got an email from Glossybox. This is what will be in the November box, in case anyone wants to sign up in time to get it. *Missha **BB** Cream* *Phyto Phytonectar Oil (this has been previously sent out by Sample Society)* *vbeaute Rub-Off Gentle Facial Exfoliator* *Lierac Creme Mesolift Moisturizer* *Rosebud Lip Balm* *Â *


 So I signed up for the R29 special as well, but got the misha BB cream in the sept box. Does that mean we're getting it twice?


----------



## Shayna11 (Oct 2, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can buy the shampoo/conditioner ?  My hair has never been less frizzy with no product in it. 

-edit Nevermind, found it!


----------



## jjjocelynsi (Oct 2, 2012)

This is my first glossy box, and I am pretty disappointed with it.

For the bb cream, I have actually used it a year ago, and I do love it, however, I got the shade #31 which is the darkest shade... but i am actually a light - medium skin person, usually #23 fits me the best.: (

Anyone got the 23/21 would like to trade to 31 with me? ;(


----------



## murflegirl (Oct 2, 2012)

I was one of The Forgotten this month, and I had emailed them to see WTF was up.

The email response I got today said:

*"Dear Victoria, *

*Thank you for your email. The September box is sold out, however, you are still in line to receive an October box which will bill next week Monday.*

*Kind regards,*

*The GLOSSYBOX team."*

Nice of them to tell me that now, but I find it highly interesting that some are getting their box still sent out? Color me confused.

Ah well. They start charging Monday, folks!


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was one of The Forgotten this month, and I had emailed them to see WTF was up.
> 
> ...


 
Were you charged? I think they are only sending me a box because I'd paid for 3 months and its easier than refunding me. I'd prefer a refund at this point tbh, because I'm convinced they haven't sent anything. They said they'd send it via fed ex on Friday...its Tuesday and I live 4 hours from them. If they'd sent it fedex, it should be here by now.


----------



## murflegirl (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Were you charged? I think they are only sending me a box because I'd paid for 3 months and its easier than refunding me. I'd prefer a refund at this point tbh, because I'm convinced they haven't sent anything. They said they'd send it via fed ex on Friday...its Tuesday and I live 4 hours from them. If they'd sent it fedex, it should be here by now.


 Nope, wasn't charged at all. I notified them through many outlets that I hadn't been charged and wanted to rectify it.

Ah well, everyting happens for a reason. Hopefully I don't get overlooked for October's box.


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nope, wasn't charged at all. I notified them through many outlets that I hadn't been charged and wanted to rectify it.
> ...


 That's kind of ridiculous. How did they manage to just not send a box to so many of us? Really with what seems to be very little rhyme or reason.


----------



## murflegirl (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's kind of ridiculous. How did they manage to just not send a box to so many of us? Really with what seems to be very little rhyme or reason.


 I know. It's kind of crazy considering I basically begged them to take my money this month. Hopefully next month there will be no issues and the box will be AWESOME. I really do like the boxes they've offered.


----------



## Dalisay (Oct 2, 2012)

If anyone wants to trade Missha #23/27 for #21, PM me.


----------



## pride (Oct 2, 2012)

How long should I expect it to take to get an e-mail response from them?


----------



## murflegirl (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How long should I expect it to take to get an e-mail response from them?


 2-3 business days for me.


----------



## trillian (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Probably shouldn't copy/paste the email, but GB CS said I should be able to use the wrong foundation color as a bronzer, so the DO think I should rock it like Snooki.  suuuuure.   But, as per, I called and got a much better response.  I've already traded for the correct shade so I'm not even bothered about exchanging anymore, but I'm really concerned that this keeps happening.  And they keep saying they're matching to my profile, so I called to just see if I'm seeing a different profile on my end than they are on theirs.  She suggested I fill it out again, and whatever.  And you do need to re-do a separate profile if you signed up under the R29 deal.


 This post finally got me to stop lurking after months and months and finally join so I could post!

I am fair, like the color of the background of the page here, and I got #23.  I emailed asking what was up with that, and they told me either to mix it with a foundation that I already own or use it as bronzer.  I thought BB creams were supposed to be lightening, not darkening.  Huh.

What did they tell you on the phone?


----------



## brio444 (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *trillian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This post finally got me to stop lurking after months and months and finally join so I could post!
> 
> ...


 Glad you joined!

When I called, I was just trying to figure out what the problem was - I already traded so I wasn't interested in exchanging.  The email response was almost nonsensical: we match with profiles, and we know it's hard to find the right foundation shade so I should use it as a bronzer.  At least the phone call rep was interested in helping me figure out what the problem was.  I had a profile filled out on the old (regular) account, but the R29 started a new account, with a blank profile.  I filled it out, but too late to make a difference.  Was your profile filled out (in time)?


----------



## Tatia (Oct 3, 2012)

I've been a Glossybox subscriber since the first box. I jumped on the R 29 deal, and expected that I'd be getting two boxes per month for three months. Instead, I got one box and my credit card wasn't charged this month. I'm wondering if I'll still get any boxes after the three month R29 period is over!


----------



## RehamMohamed (Oct 3, 2012)

how many items were in the glossybox? cause i only got 5 (the shampoo, conditioner, bb cream, lipstick, and the makeup remover) and i thought that was it but when i went on the website, it said that there were six items. apparently im missing the "professional mattifying gel".

anyone else have this problem? i think im gonna email them and tell them


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *RehamMohamed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how many items were in the glossybox? cause i only got 5 (the shampoo, conditioner, bb cream, lipstick, and the makeup remover) and i thought that was it but when i went on the website, it said that there were six items. apparently im missing the "professional mattifying gel".
> 
> anyone else have this problem? i think im gonna email them and tell them


 5 items.  You received either the makeup remover OR the mattifying gel.


----------



## mstlcmn (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *RehamMohamed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how many items were in the glossybox? cause i only got 5 (the shampoo, conditioner, bb cream, lipstick, and the makeup remover) and i thought that was it but when i went on the website, it said that there were six items. apparently im missing the "professional mattifying gel".
> 
> anyone else have this problem? i think im gonna email them and tell them


 It was an either/or thing, you either got the makeup remover or the mattifying gel, not both


----------



## trillian (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Glad you joined!
> 
> When I called, I was just trying to figure out what the problem was - I already traded so I wasn't interested in exchanging.  The email response was almost nonsensical: we match with profiles, and we know it's hard to find the right foundation shade so I should use it as a bronzer.  At least the phone call rep was interested in helping me figure out what the problem was.  I had a profile filled out on the old (regular) account, but the R29 started a new account, with a blank profile.  I filled it out, but too late to make a difference.  Was your profile filled out (in time)?


 They didn't even tell me the part about matching profiles, just some "women have a hard time finding shades that work" line.  Sure we do, especially when we're fair and you send beige stuff. 





My profile is all filled out.  I double-checked it when the first reports started coming in of people getting BB cream that was much too dark for them.

At least the #23 doesn't have an orange undertone.  I can maybe use it in the summer one of the weeks after I've forgotten sunscreen, before I peel all the tan off.  It's not as far off as some of the other things I've tried.  I mean, sometimes the drugstore brands' lightest shades are too dark for me!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 4, 2012)

So... I am LOVING the shampoo and conditioner! My hair hasn't looked this pretty in a few years! Glad I got two boxes so I can use it twice as long haha!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ginajo15 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi,

I would be happy to trade the makeup remover for the shampoo and conditioner. Let me know how to proceed. This is my first time on the messege board!

Gina M


----------



## ginajo15 (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CKennedy9687* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm looking to trade the shampoo and conditioner together for the Koh Gen Do makeup remover. Let me know if anyone's interested. Thanks


 Hi... I would be happy to trade you. Please let me know how we should proceed. This is my first time on the message board. Thanks, Gina M


----------



## ginajo15 (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CKennedy9687* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm looking to trade the shampoo and conditioner together for the Koh Gen Do makeup remover. Let me know if anyone's interested. Thanks


 I'm sorry if you get several replies... I'm not sure how to do this correctly, but I would like to swap for your shampoo and conditioner. Please let me know how to proceed. Thanks!

Gina M


----------



## Shayna11 (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So... I am LOVING the shampoo and conditioner! My hair hasn't looked this pretty in a few years! Glad I got two boxes so I can use it twice as long haha!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 

Me too!  I found it on amazon for 31$ for 10 oz bottles of each.


----------



## DiorAdora (Oct 4, 2012)

I have really enjoyed my makeup remover its really gentle on the skin!


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 5, 2012)

I still have #13 if anyone wants to trade their #21...


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shayna11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet, thanks! Why didn't I think of Amazon? I was looking on the website and was sad that I could only buy it in certain salons. I feel dumb, haha.


----------



## kalmekrzy (Oct 5, 2012)

I received the 27 Missha and at first I thought it was going to be a little to dark. I decided to give it another try and compared it to Loreal youth code BB cream in light and a sample of Jane Iredale Glow Time in BB5 and the Missha 27 actually matched pretty close to both of these (Jane Iredale is just a tad lighter) and it seemed to adjust and blend exceptionally well to my skintone. I have also tried mixing a little bit of my foundation that I use in the summer with the Jane Iredale sample to darken it just a tad. This would probably work with the Missha if it's a little too light.


----------



## ginajo15 (Oct 5, 2012)

I know there are many other requests ahead of mine but... I received Missha #31 and it is way too dark and yellow for me. If someone would like to trade a #23 or even a #27, please PM me. I did swatch a tiny bit from the container.

Thanks...


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 5, 2012)

I fnally got my box.

I got #23 in the missha, and I need 13, but I'd settle for 21, I think. If anyone wants to trade, I swatched it thats it! Let me know.


----------



## Dalisay (Oct 5, 2012)

> I fnally got my box. I got #23 in the missha, and I need 13, but I'd settle for 21, I think. If anyone wants to trade, I swatched it thats it! Let me know.Â


 Wanna trade? I got 21


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalisay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wanna trade? I got 21


 PMed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bernadette (Oct 5, 2012)

I got the mattifying gel and used it once. Not fond of it so it is going up on my trade list. Let me know if you are interested. I would love the makeup remover


----------



## lilsxkitten (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm all around very happy with this box.. even if just about everything in it ended up unused on my trade list!  I guess the Missha alone was enough to make the box amazing for me!


----------



## amoeba (Oct 5, 2012)

I still have a BB cream #13 and really want a #23 if anyone out there still needs to trade. I will settle for a #21 (at least my sister can use 21).


----------



## mimimickey (Oct 6, 2012)

Thats a really bizarre reply from GB. 

But I guess a mistake happend, and how else could they handle it? I'm really annoyed that I received #31... but i dont know how they could rectify that.


----------



## LAtPoly (Oct 6, 2012)

I think my box is finally at my post office box, but obviously won't get it until Tuesday w/the holiday.

I logged into Glossybox website's today, but I don't see any of the surveys for this month?  Anyone else?  I'm wondering if this is a side-effect of my box shipping late or true for everyone.


----------



## JessP (Oct 6, 2012)

> I think my box is finally at my post office box, but obviously won't get it until Tuesday w/the holiday. I logged into Glossybox website's today, but I don't see any of the surveys for this month? Â Anyone else? Â I'm wondering if this is a side-effect of my box shipping late or true for everyone.


 No surveys yet for me, either. I hope they add them soon!


----------



## nkjm (Oct 6, 2012)

I know this is pretty late but if anyone got the Missha in #27 and wants to swap for the #23, PLEASE let me know. The #23 is just too light for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mimimickey (Oct 7, 2012)

I can do the 31 for the 23 if you are interested.


----------



## Stemarber (Oct 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So... I am LOVING the shampoo and conditioner! My hair hasn't looked this pretty in a few years! Glad I got two boxes so I can use it twice as long haha!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too! Originally I was like ehhh because I expected it to be for those with treated hair, but I was so wrong. This stuff is great and I think I'm going to get the full-size from Amazon. I love how it leaves my hair softer, smoother, and straighter. I also really like the smell. Very happy I got to try this.


----------



## Beautybyt (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi,

My BB was extremely fair and I'm a medium light olive complexion.  I'd love to trade if anyone's interested.  The product itself looks great, but the color was not right for me at all. 

Beautybt


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautybyt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


Beautybyt, I can't help you with the BB, but your profile pic is gorgeous. Every face I ever doodle pretty much looks like the one in your profile pic. What perfect features, and what a great picture, too!


----------



## lovepink (Oct 7, 2012)

I logged into my Glossybox account and saw I did my surveys the 9th last month so hopefully they post soon!



> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No surveys yet for me, either. I hope they add them soon!


----------



## JessP (Oct 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I logged into my Glossybox account and saw I did my surveys the 9th last month so hopefully they post soon!


 Oh nice! I didn't even think to check that out! Makes sense for them to post around the same time - we shall see!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Oct 8, 2012)

If anything it gives us something to do while we wait for the other subscriptions to come in!  I am still puzzled over October's spa luxe theme.  I should go see if there is a thread yet and we can speculate together!



> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh nice! I didn't even think to check that out! Makes sense for them to post around the same time - we shall see!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Oct 8, 2012)

> > If anything it gives us something to do while we wait for the other subscriptions to come in! Â I am still puzzled over October's spa luxe theme. Â I should go see if there is a thread yet and we can speculate together!
> 
> 
> I started an October thread because I'm curious about it, too! As they say, geat minds hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129161/glossybox-october-2012


----------



## Beautybyt (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you!  I did the hair and makeup on this pic.  The model is the lovely Amelia.  She is stunning isn't she?!?


----------



## LAtPoly (Oct 9, 2012)

My box finally arrived.  w00t!  FINALLY!

The Missha is in #21.  I haven't swatched it yet, but I'm wondering if it'll be a little light for me (but not terrible probably).  I think 23 might be better for me based on online swatches.  

If anyone wants to trade a 23 for a 21 I'd consider it - otherwise I'll mix it with a little bronzer and make do.

I also got the Cleansing water and thought the lipstick was okay - although it isn't a shade I would buy.  Overall, the last two Glossyboxes have been amazing IMO.


----------



## hrseangel (Oct 10, 2012)

I am looking for MISHA BB #27...LOVE the stuff! Currently using daily.

Received another in #21 that I would like to swap.

Also have some other things to swap or will purchase $ the MISHA #27

Please PM me


----------



## xheidi (Oct 12, 2012)

if you guys have the missha 23, let me know if you guys wanna trade it for something else.


----------



## tofnl (Oct 13, 2012)

Has anyone been able to access the surveys? I am asking because I tweeted their help twitter and they said the surveys would be available on the 11th and they arent there so I was just wondering if anyone has been able to do them.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Oct 16, 2012)

I just did the surveys for this month.  After 4 months of subscribing, I almost have enough glossydots for 1/2 of a free box.  I'm not convinced these are worth the effort.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just did the surveys for this month.  After 4 months of subscribing, I almost have enough glossydots for 1/2 of a free box.  I'm not convinced these are worth the effort.


I agree. They're a hassle to fill out (especially now that they made them longer). Maybe for 50 points I'd be more willing, but for 20 it just doesn't seem worth it to me.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I agree. They're a hassle to fill out (especially now that they made them longer). Maybe for 50 points I'd be more willing, but for 20 it just doesn't seem worth it to me.


I like filling out the surveys. I'm a nerd, though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also like that they are constantly changing the surveys; it makes me feel like they are trying really hard to do something useful with them by making little adjustments each time around.


----------



## tofnl (Oct 16, 2012)

The time it took to fill out the surveys sucked but I hope that they are really using this as a way to change how they choose which products they are sending people. So I am half okay with it half not okay with it, but I am a sucker for a free anything and having the ability to get a free box really draws me in.


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Oct 16, 2012)

Filled out about 4 tonight and then looked at my totals. I'm only at 380 after 3 months and decided taking surveys is just not worth it. In my mind, companies pay them a lot for the survey data they get back and this is where they make a portion of their profit, or get the samples they receive. By making the surveys so long, repetitive, and with very little payback (20 points), there is not real reason to do them in my mind, as I feel GB is selling the results for more than they are kicking back to us, and I'd rather not participate since they already have my money.


----------



## reepy (Oct 16, 2012)

I still don't have surveys.   Anyone else have that issue?


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Leslie Wetzel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Filled out about 4 tonight and then looked at my totals. I'm only at 380 after 3 months and decided taking surveys is just not worth it. In my mind, companies pay them a lot for the survey data they get back and this is where they make a portion of their profit, or get the samples they receive. By making the surveys so long, repetitive, and with very little payback (20 points), there is not real reason to do them in my mind, as I feel GB is selling the results for more than they are kicking back to us, and I'd rather not participate since they already have my money.


Yeah, this is how I feel. I hope they are taking the feedback for something valuable, but I don't see MY reward as anything substantial. If they want something out of me, they need to offer me something better.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 17, 2012)

I am confused as to why you guys think this is such a big deal. It takes about a minute to complete one of those surveys and there are only only a couple more questions than those stupid, repetitive BB surveys. The questions are obviously developed by marketing people and are obviously the reason GB is able to get samples in the first place. GB doesn't have a store, so what else could they offer? I think sometimes people expect too much. Just don't fill them out, don't complain and don't get a free box. Later on, when GB can't offer a full-size, $39 Missha because it can't collect enough data for its partners, don't complain.

I seriously doubt they are "selling" the results but rather using them as leverage to get bigger samples. I assume that is also the reason they take time to post the survey- they want you to actually use the product.

BTW, I am usually right there with the complainers. But complaining about having to put in very little effort to get something for free that also might help improve the box just seems so unnecessarily negative and pretty much counterproductive.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 17, 2012)

I didn't mind the way the surveys used to be in the past few months at all.

I do agree that this month's surveys are annoying though...why do we have to rank the retailers we shop at for every product?? Still going to do them, but seems unnecessary. Each product's survey should be about that brand/product only and if they want more general information, they should post a separate general survey, IMO.


----------



## mermuse (Oct 17, 2012)

The surveys this go around bother me in that I would rather give them better feedback than the options they provide.  I really hate the fill in question about myself that I've answered for each product, and "such and such brand is TRENDY!" type questions as well.  I'd at least feel a little more pacified if I could optionally fill in an area where I told them what I thought.  For example, I wanted to tell Missha that I dislike the use of mineral oil and parabens in their product, but it never came up.  I just feel like the surveys aren't particularly well created even though they've been changing, but I suppose they have their own ideas of what they want.  I do like the times that you fill in the blanks with qualities of what you're looking for, etc.  I just don't think these surveys have been the best for me or the company that they could be.


----------



## tofnl (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still don't have surveys.   Anyone else have that issue?


 I would email them or tweet then, I find tweeting them about your problem gets you faster service.


----------



## jamiestarlynn (Oct 17, 2012)

@reepy Mine just showed up recently.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't mind the way the surveys used to be in the past few months at all.
> 
> I do agree that this month's surveys are annoying though...why do we have to rank the retailers we shop at for every product?? Still going to do them, but seems unnecessary. Each product's survey should be about that brand/product only and if they want more general information, they should post a separate general survey, IMO.


That's a good point. Maybe they should add a general monthly questionnaire for those repeated questions (and 20 glossydots wouldn't be too much to ask for the extra survey).


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The surveys this go around bother me in that I would rather give them better feedback than the options they provide.  I really hate the fill in question about myself that I've answered for each product, and "such and such brand is TRENDY!" type questions as well.  I'd at least feel a little more pacified if I could optionally fill in an area where I told them what I thought.  For example, I wanted to tell Missha that I dislike the use of mineral oil and parabens in their product, but it never came up.  I just feel like the surveys aren't particularly well created even though they've been changing, but I suppose they have their own ideas of what they want.  I do like the times that you fill in the blanks with qualities of what you're looking for, etc.  I just don't think these surveys have been the best for me or the company that they could be.


I'd really like if they had a general comment box for each product. I agree, I often want to give feedback on specific qualities that aren't covered by the survey.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Oct 17, 2012)

What I don't like about the surveys is that I feel like I'm lying through the whole thing.  It says to rank where you buy things, and I have never shopped at Barneys or Niemon Marcus, etc as there aren't any close to me.  But, I can't not rank them.  I generally purchase all of my makeup from 2 local stores.  I don't purchase makeup online, other than in trades here, but again I have to rank a bunch of places and I can't say "I just don't use these".  I do understand that this feedback is how they get the samples that they send out, and that we couldn't get such generous samples at such a great price if we didn't fill them out.  But, lying through an entire survey feels icky to me, especially when it will take 10 or so months of filling out all surveys to earn a free box from them, so there isn't a strong reward incentive.  That's a lot of effort at dragging and dropping complete untruths.  I get subscriptions right now to be introduced to new makeup so that I don't need to go to a bunch of stores and try a bunch of things.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 17, 2012)

That's actually nice to hear, CAPSLOCK, considering how many people actually think it is okay to exchange your Essie samples at Target for another color! It's weird- it seems like my surveys only say "where do you frequently shop" - I haven't had a store ranking one yet.


----------



## JessP (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What I don't like about the surveys is that I feel like I'm lying through the whole thing.  It says to rank where you buy things, and I have never shopped at Barneys or Niemon Marcus, etc as there aren't any close to me.  But, I can't not rank them.  I generally purchase all of my makeup from 2 local stores.  I don't purchase makeup online, other than in trades here, but again I have to rank a bunch of places and I can't say "I just don't use these".  I do understand that this feedback is how they get the samples that they send out, and that we couldn't get such generous samples at such a great price if we didn't fill them out.  But, lying through an entire survey feels icky to me, especially when it will take 10 or so months of filling out all surveys to earn a free box from them, so there isn't a strong reward incentive.  That's a lot of effort at dragging and dropping complete untruths.  I get subscriptions right now to be introduced to new makeup so that I don't need to go to a bunch of stores and try a bunch of things.


 I felt the same way, so I tried just moving over and ranking the 3-4 stores I actually used and left the others in the left column - it let me submit the form  and go on to the next page. Maybe you can try and see if it works for you as well!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh, good. Because of the stores listed, I only really use Sephora and the drugstore, so there is no point in ranking the others.


----------



## Brenda Barrett (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi!! I couldnt for the life of me figure out how to contact you except to respond to your post. Anywho is the OC 8 that you were interested in trading still available!?


----------



## Merryone (Oct 23, 2012)

This group needs its own forum like Birchbox and Ipsy.


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, good. Because of the stores listed, I only really use Sephora and the drugstore, so there is no point in ranking the others.


 I was able to rank the ones I did shop at (Sephora, drugstore, and occasionally Nordstrom when I'm buying Butter polishes - they have more colors than Sephora) and leave the ones that are nowhere near me off to the side. I think you just have to move something into the ranking column for it to let you move onto the next question.

I was disappointed in all the "so and so makes me..." clicky questions. I understand why they're doing them so they can say "x percent of subscribers think that xyz item is hip and trendy", and so forth and that its easier to collect data that doesn't have 4000 unique answers. But I don't have to like it. I don't know how many times I want to give my feedback on their shipping but can't, and I don't like that there is no spot to write up my impressions on a particular product now.

But.. I almost wonder if they're still trying to get a feel for what kinds of survey questions work better since each month they're all different from the previous month.


----------



## lolitam (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was disappointed in all the "so and so makes me..." clicky questions. I understand why they're doing them so they can say "x percent of subscribers think that xyz item is hip and trendy", and so forth and that its easier to collect data that doesn't have 4000 unique answers. But I don't have to like it. I don't know how many times I want to give my feedback on their shipping but can't, and *I don't like that there is no spot to write up my impressions on a particular product now.*


 I'm not sure if this is relevant, but you can actually go to the individual product descriptions on Glossybox.com and submit a review for each product.  There were probably around 6 reviews per items the last time I checked (a few days ago.)


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lolitam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if this is relevant, but you can actually go to the individual product descriptions on Glossybox.com and submit a review for each product.  There were probably around 6 reviews per items the last time I checked (a few days ago.)


 Well, that's new. It looks like they've been updating their site. And when you click on "leave a review" it's different than the "surveys" option for earning Glossydots. Very interesting.


----------



## brio444 (Oct 23, 2012)

I still have no surveys.  I contacted GB through the website.  Nothing.  THen via twitter, and was told to email.  So I emailed.  Still nothing.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lolitam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if this is relevant, but you can actually go to the individual product descriptions on Glossybox.com and submit a review for each product.  There were probably around 6 reviews per items the last time I checked (a few days ago.)


Yes! I noticed that a few days ago, too! I only reviewed a couple of items, but it makes me happy to see that they are continually making efforts to improve the website. It gives me a really positive view of the company.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still have no surveys.  I contacted GB through the website.  Nothing.  THen via twitter, and was told to email.  So I emailed.  Still nothing.


 Grrr, me too.  Tried calling them all day--message was that they are closed and that normal business hours are M-F 9-5.  Then emailed them and left a comment on FB.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still have no surveys.  I contacted GB through the website.  Nothing.  THen via twitter, and was told to email.  So I emailed.  Still nothing.


 Hey Brio--I called their Cust Svc # today (people are answering the phone today, and they gave me 100 dots.  Apparently, the surveys are up but there's a glitch and a lot of people aren't able to access them (like the same thing doesn't happen every month).


----------



## brio444 (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey Brio--I called their Cust Svc # today (people are answering the phone today, and they gave me 100 dots.  Apparently, the surveys are up but there's a glitch and a lot of people aren't able to access them (like the same thing doesn't happen every month).


 oh - good to know.  I'll try to call when I get a chance since they still haven't responded to my email!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm so annoyed with that "brief description of your lifestyle" question being asked EVERY SINGLE TIME that I'm throwing random weird probably useless but true shit at them.  Examples:



> I am a single 40-year-old clerical worker with two cats and a fondness for the Dead Kennedys and the works of Tom Savini, Rick Baker, and Stan Winston.


 And 



> I work for but not in a bank, and I'm annoyed with being asked the same question five times on one account.


 And



> I stare at computer screens all day through heavy dark purple eyeliner.


 I also just sent a snarky-verging-on-witchy email asking if there were any plans to send my October box any time soon.  Yes, I used that exact phrasing.  I'm getting cranky.  I have email confirming that the charge went through but no tracking information anywhere.  I'm in A Mood tonight.


----------



## JessP (Oct 24, 2012)

> I'm so annoyed with that "brief description of your lifestyle" question being asked EVERY SINGLE TIME that I'm throwing random weird probably useless but true shit at them.Â  Examples:
> 
> Â
> 
> ...


 Ha! Love your answers! I just started to copy/paste after the second one but a bit of snark probably wouldn't have hurt lol. It was very repetitive. PS sorry about your box not arriving yet - fingers crossed you hear back soon!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so annoyed with that "brief description of your lifestyle" question being asked EVERY SINGLE TIME that I'm throwing random weird probably useless but true shit at them.  Examples:
> 
> ...


Love this. Thanks for sharing your creative responses! haha


----------

